# Coffeehouse Roundtable



## aj47 (Mar 4, 2015)

This is the place for discussions of NaPoWriMo-related topics that are not poems or comments/critiques.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2015)

I knew April was National Poetry Month, but I didn't know there was a challenge akin to NaNoWriMo.  (_Happy, ditsy girl squeal, insert happy dance_).  I can do fiction, but I breathe poetry.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Darkkin! Anything particular you like to breathe, or is it the whole molecular smorgasbord?


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm a niche bard with a weird affinity for linear narratives and a deplorable lack of apperciation for modern free form poetry.  I've read it.  I've studied it.  I don't get it.  I respect it, but I don't get it.  Classic poets, and I'm a duck in a puddle, although, I do have to discount Whitman, he's a little trippy.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 24, 2015)

I started off preferring free verse both to read and to write, but I've spent some time now trying classic forms and can appreciate the freedom of expression a rigid structure can bring. I guess that makes me a... mongrel bard?! Looking forward to another round of high-pressure poetics this year... gulp.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2015)

I've never done it before, so I'm wondering if my creative constructs can handle the pressure.  Good thing I've been updating my music library, always my primary source of inspiration.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 24, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> I've never done it before, so I'm wondering if my creative constructs can handle the pressure.  Good thing I've been updating my music library, always my primary source of inspiration.



That's why I was saying Pick One instead of assigning them to day numbers.  Also, I don't have 30 yet, so your input would be appreciated.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 1, 2015)

So, does anyone have any questions about the prompts?  I do.  #27. Write a poem that starts at the end, moving backwards.

I take that to mean build it from the bottom up.  I don't know that anyone could tell by reading if you did that.  Does someone have a different understanding that they could impart?


----------



## Gargh (Apr 1, 2015)

I took it to mean narratively, rather than literally.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 1, 2015)

That was my thinking.  Maybe the ending thought is the one it's started with.  Then it works backwards from there.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll agree with what these guys said. Although I'd like to see poems that have a forward and backward narrative added to the prompt list.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 4, 2015)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> I'll agree with what these guys said. Although I'd like to see poems that have a forward and backward narrative added to the prompt list.



Eek! I might feel brave enough to try something that complex nearer the end of the month... maybe.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2015)

I have way too much nonsense rattling around in my head.  Order from the chaos, I have yet to see it, but hope remains.  Always themes harkening back to an obscure reference point.  I have one, but I tend to loose it.  Not a good habit to have with poetry, but the hunt keeps me writing.  It will be interesting to see what the rest of this month brings.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 5, 2015)

Likewise. Some ideas I have demand to be written as prose, and they're fairly well-behaved, but the ones that want to be poems? They stick their tongue out and run.

I find it tough doing this challenge generally, posting stuff I've hardly had time to work on or think about. It feels quite vulnerable in many ways, but liberating in others. I guess it is very similar to NaNoWriMo in that regard.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gargh said:


> I find it tough doing this challenge generally, posting stuff I've hardly had time to work on or think about. It feels quite vulnerable in many ways, but liberating in others. I guess it is very similar to NaNoWriMo in that regard.



Oh my, yes.  All of this.  I try to be softer on critique with NaPoWriMo pieces because I understand this.  

On the one hand, you can't overthink--you don't have time.  On the other....my piece today has a cliche I'm not proud of but I don't know if I'll have time to fix it as I'm going to a friend's house to help her upgrade her computer.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2015)

I have run mad, quite mad...


----------



## Gargh (Apr 5, 2015)

:victorious:


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, that piece certainly took on a whole new meaning.  It started off as a spoof...:shock:  At least I've made peace with that particular issue.  There is power in something as simple as a balance ball.  Not quite sure where I would be without mine, not sure I really want to know.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Well, that piece certainly took on a whole new meaning.



The stories I could tell...

Sometimes the muse has her way with you.  It just is.  

One story:  My daughter's bf broke up with her about a week ago. They're teens, but have been together since middle school.  This reminded me of my own middle-school bf, who was a real jerk, but a _smart_ jerk (and _my_ jerk) and, at the time, I didn't know a lot of smart people outside my family.  He turned 16 and dropped out of school.  Since it was a residential school, I never saw him again (I was 14).  That's where my absence piece came from.  I wasn't going to write about him--ever.  I thought I'd closed the book on him. But my daughter's situation brought back his absence and, guess what? it didn't hurt.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, a lack of internet has given me some catching up to do... I'll post an extra piece a day until I've done so.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 6, 2015)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Well, a lack of internet has given me some catching up to do... I'll post an extra piece a day until I've done so.



I expect you were still writing while not posting.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 6, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I expect you were still writing while not posting.



Hmm... My Game of Thrones box set got a lot of use at least.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 6, 2015)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Hmm... My Game of Thrones box set got a lot of use at least.



Were you hitting yourself over the head for not rereading the books instead with it? ;p


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 6, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Were you hitting yourself over the head for not rereading the books instead with it? ;p



I got pretty bored with them :/ I'm on the third book and I just kinda put it down and left it. The Malazan Books Of The Fallen by Steven Erikson are a much better read in my opinion.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh no... you do have to love them to slog through the half-book nonsense I suppose! I've not read the Malazan books, but I am reliably informed by one who has that they can be a bit arduous...?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 6, 2015)

My _Nightwish_ album came in today!  Forcing my brain down into neutral just listening, then...then, it will fly.  This group's music was a driving force behind Fleetfoot: Lore of the Aerial Dancer.  _That piece of poetry is a trip into the heart of chaos.  _  This is my muse music.   :triumphant:


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 7, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Oh no... you do have to love them to slog through the half-book nonsense I suppose! I've not read the Malazan books, but I am reliably informed by one who has that they can be a bit arduous...?



Imagine the onions in gravy and boiled leather clothing replaced with deep conversations about the meaning of the character's existence and you're about there. Another noticeable difference I'd say is more time is spent setting things up (about half the book) before things really happen, whereas ASOIAF sets something up to happen relatively soon. Although both have an over-arcing plot. There's a related series by the world co-creator Ian C. Esslemont which is a bit lighter but I'm rather more inclined to Erikson's work.



Darkkin said:


> My _Nightwish_ album came in today! Forcing my brain down into neutral just listening, then...then, it will fly. This group's music was a driving force behind Fleetfoot: Lore of the Aerial Dancer. _That piece of poetry is a trip into the heart of chaos. _This is my muse music. :triumphant:



Which album did you get?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 7, 2015)

Endless Forms Most Beautiful.  Music is my muse and these results are bleak and speaking.  Maggie's ride is done, but the story isn't over.  With luck, the second half will be done by tonight and I've laid the foundation work for Echo and Lore.  Linear narratives are addicting, I know there is no market for them, but I love the stories I find in the Strangeways to Nowhere.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 7, 2015)

My runaway cliche of the day is up.  Echo and Lore are on deck for tomorrow.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 8, 2015)

So I'm looking at #31 ... about finding something unpublished and using 3 lines from it.  Holy cow, that's tough.  I used to participate in a poetry forum on a regular basis so the very vast majority of my stuff is Out There.  Now, I know it says "unpublished" but editors tend to consider a piece that's on the Internet as "published" so I'm struggling.  I'm uncovering lost gems though.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking at that one today, and think I might get more out of it by using lines from an unfinished story, perhaps. Usually I know outright whether something will be prose or poetry, but there's the odd one I think I may have got wrong and so I'm having a go at unpicking one. Unfortunately, that straddling of the line means it will most naturally be prose poetry and I'm really weak at that.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 10, 2015)

Time to call upon Nine again.  My dream was dark, but it, too, was good.  For I now know where the Tower of the Raven stood.  I love nonsense.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 10, 2015)

With another weekend upcoming I'll be falling even further behind. Oh floppynubbins.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay, that abecedarian prompt is brutal. I innocently thought 'Oh 26 words? That will be the softer option for today. Take a little breather, you deserve it!' Apparently I was wrong. What I got was every word I wanted to use not fitting or starting with the wrong letter and having no discernible synonym. That's cruel. 

Bleugh... shaking it off.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 10, 2015)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> With another weekend upcoming I'll be falling even further behind. Oh floppynubbins.



Try a haiku or similar short form. They're easier to compose and/or edit away from the computer, in your head, and whilst your body's otherwise occupied.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 10, 2015)

Each day, I add a little bit more.  It isn't great, it isn't grand...hell, it isn' even good, but it is mine.  Maggie Miri Lowelle is among my favourite things I've written and her journey isn't over.  Some stories are just meant to be.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 11, 2015)

Think I bit off a bit more than I can chew again today: too much data. I remember my mum (a far better poet than I) saying that she tries to strip each one down to just one or maybe two contrasting concepts or objects. Anything more over complicates the message/image. I never did listen to her.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2015)

I think I actually managed to empty out my head, for today at least, and generally that takes some doing.  The stillness is a very rare thing.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 13, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> I think I actually managed to empty out my head, for today at least, and generally that takes some doing.  The stillness is a very rare thing.



Ah, well now at least you know what to do when you want to achieve it! Perhaps you could switch to only ever communicating through verse and achieve nirvana?


----------



## Gargh (Apr 13, 2015)

Today presented a dilemma: two ideas for one prompt, which to choose? One fit the prompt best, but the other became a far better poem and a clean first draft... I went with that. 

This thread... I feel like I come here to confess my artistic sins.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2015)

I actually used a prompt today...not quite sure how I feel about the piece, though.  It is decidedly odd.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank heavens for my nonsense, otherwise, I wouldn't have a piece for today.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2015)

I never write free verse, so I thought I would do something different, facing a fear as it were.  As a child I was terrified of the dark, at least I was until I learned the stories of the stars.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 15, 2015)

lol, I'm less scared of it now, but I completely understand.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 15, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzb. Poetry crash. I'll be back tomorrow to try again, if the pixies let me out. Zonked.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzb. Poetry crash. I'll be back tomorrow to try again, if the pixies let me out. Zonked.




I might know someone, let me see what I can do...


----------



## Gargh (Apr 16, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> I might know someone, let me see what I can do...



Thanks! They've loosened the ties just enough so I can finger-type.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 16, 2015)

I know what I need to do...it just needed that one small piece to bring it all together.  I have a plan, a mad, mad plan.  No blue box, but I have a plan.  :redface:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2015)

So my poem for today was [effort-less] and not from a prompt. >sigh<  

Back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 17, 2015)

astroannie said:


> So my poem for today was [effort-less] and not from a prompt. >sigh<
> 
> Back on track tomorrow.



It's okay, you're fairing far better than I


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, still a poem-a-day, but again, not prompted.  Maybe I could squeeze it in under "recipe" if you consider a recipe a procedure.  I wrote a poem encouraging people to vote in the monthly challenge, with instructions.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 17, 2015)

Mine was a journey of a sort...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm working on #31 -- I found an ugly poem with a few good lines that I don't think I posted anywhere--it is that ugly.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the comments/crit I've received so far, especially astroannie because I know how crazy-busy you are! 

It's not easy keeping up with the challenge let alone having time to respond, but it's appreciated... and long may it continue after April; I'm really excited about working on some of these!


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 18, 2015)

This might be a silly question, but even though it's so late in the month could one still attempt these poems and prompts?


I guess a better question would be, would someone look silly just posting one right now so late in the game?

I've always wanted to do something like this but lacked motivation.

Like Gargh was saying,it could always continue after April. So it seems beneficial all around to me!

I'm also trying to weasel my way into this because I've been fascinated from the beginning :glee:


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 18, 2015)

My seemingly random pieces have found a home.  It is mad, but it is awesome.   It isn't any good, but it completes the circle.  Cleveland and Magie Miri Lowelle are well on their way.  All I needed was Titan Small to get things going.  The Strangeways will always have a story to tell.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 18, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> This might be a silly question, but even though it's so late in the month could one still attempt these poems and prompts?
> 
> 
> I guess a better question would be, would someone look silly just posting one right now so late in the game?
> ...



I believe it's the spirit that counts.  I have to believe something because I missed two days in a row and may make it to three if I can't find the right rhyme.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 18, 2015)

Doesn't have to be a prompt, doesn't have to be any good.
Jumping in and try as you know you absolutely should.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 18, 2015)

Yup. Yup. Yup. Doesn't matter; just join in how much and whenever you want to. I like the fun of sharing prompts and setting time aside to let go of prose and get my head into a poetic space for a bit. Don't misunderstand, I like to tick all the boxes and get thirty poems in as well, but that's not the challenge, that's a habit of insanity.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's not the ticking off of the boxes--it's the half-ideas I have for prompts that swirl around like mist and are equally difficult to grab hold of and work with.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Darkkin (Apr 18, 2015)

It's done.  My god, it's done.  I've never written anything quite like it, but I finished it...:02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Gargh (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone else attempting #11, the sore-style poem? I feel like it has to have a certain kind of melancholy to it as well to be truly sore-esque, so I tried again today, thinking writing about a break-up might be a good subject, but it veered off somewhere else. 

How would you approach it? Write the poem you want to and then dig for another one in it? Add words after or use words that are already there? Have your internal line written before hand and weave it in as you go? I'm really unsure. What I hadn't realised either, is that there are three poems in one, not two. The whole, the words in parentheses, and the words left behind each make sense separately. Crazy... it looks so straight forward! http://www.writingforums.com/threads/137997-Brighter?highlight=


----------



## Gargh (Apr 20, 2015)

^ Still that.

And... I should not be permitted to suggest prompts.

How is everyone else going?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 20, 2015)

Echo's tale is complete, his story done.  This was my goal for NaPoWriMo, and I reached it, yet two stories still remain...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 21, 2015)

Does anyone ever look at a prompt and say, "I already did that!" and then not be able to come up with a viable alternative piece to the same prompt?  I have a glorious persona poem I did for "Shoeless" Joe Jackson.  I have other poems that fit other prompts, too.  It's annoying.  

There, I've said it out loud.  I'll go back to whatever now.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 21, 2015)

I've done a version of the love poem to your favourite food one, and I'm not sure if I can think of anything different enough to do it again. 

And then there's the name day prompt. I was thinking of using Sunday too, but having read yours -- you really nailed it with that mash-up! -- anything I did now would feel derivative. 

So, if you already have one, and you're really happy with the characterisation, why not try responding to it? Or writing a contrasting one at a different point in his life/career?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty one, smart one and geometry.  This should be interesting.  :redface:


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2015)

It will take me a couple of days to get caught up again, but I have been writing, or at least rewriting.  But right now, I'm just plain old tired.  :sleeping:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh my, yes.  I had two very hectic days where I was only sporadically at a computer.  I composed some short pieces in my head that I still need to get down.

They aren't to prompts (that I consciously know of).


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't know if I'll be able to finish NaPoWriMo, I have an angioplasty scheduled for Monday...ale:  I had pretty good run though.  I got Echo written and Nine edited into a viable format.  Maybe next year.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 23, 2015)

My thoughts are with you.

And yes, this comes around every year.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 24, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Don't know if I'll be able to finish NaPoWriMo, I have an angioplasty scheduled for Monday...ale:  I had pretty good run though.  I got Echo written and Nine edited into a viable format.  Maybe next year.



Eek. But yes, you got loads done! It's a productive month however you look at it, try and retain some of that momentum for when you're back.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 26, 2015)

Poem without an 'e' keeps besting me. How do you write a poem without 'the', or any synonym for time or travel for that matter. It's the new definition of insanity; I may have to resort to barefaced omission. 8-[!


----------



## Gargh (Apr 30, 2015)

*pats self on the back* Another productive April... bring it on May!


----------



## am_hammy (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, so totally failed for April.  I was working on a persona poem for a prompt from day 26...but I never ended up finishing it =(


----------



## Gargh (May 1, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Yeah, so totally failed for April.  I was working on a persona poem for a prompt from day 26...but I never ended up finishing it =(



You mean you totally kicked ass preparing for May, right?!


----------



## am_hammy (May 1, 2015)

Gargh said:


> You mean you totally kicked ass preparing for May, right?!





Oh snap!!!

You're absolutely right.

Must of been a typo


----------



## aj47 (May 2, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Poem without an 'e' keeps besting me. How do you write a poem without 'the', or any synonym for time or travel for that matter. It's the new definition of insanity; I may have to resort to barefaced omission. 8-[!




Check out Tavern Fiction -- I wrote a story with no 'e'.  It's tough to describe the mindset. I decided to try that story and did a decent job.  It's too namey, though, without s/he.


----------



## Ariel (May 9, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Yeah, so totally failed for April.  I was working on a persona poem for a prompt from day 26...but I never ended up finishing it =(


I wrote 2 poems for April.  I just never found the time to sit down and write.


----------



## aj47 (May 9, 2015)

Well, I did more than 30, but many of them were short and/or horrid.  What you did was of a higher average quality, so, in a sense, you succeeded better than I did.


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2015)

Annie, you consistently produce work of such technical acuity that it's painful because I know I will not reach that level of skill.


----------



## aj47 (May 16, 2015)

A horrid triolet that is technically precise is still horrid.  Just saying. I didn't even show my husband. 

I aspire to be how you paint me. Perhaps I dwell too much on the failure, but it's Sturgeon's Law that ninety-something percent of everything is crap.  I make up for some truly crappy poets, but not THAT many.


----------



## Ariel (May 18, 2015)

I think you're your own worst critic.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 30, 2016)

(_Blows dust off table, rummages around for something remotely edible...finds an apple...(Turtle steals apple, begins munching.) Glares at Turtle...).

_Two days until it begins, don't know how you folks are going to be starting off, but I've been bird watching...A few things on my NaPoem docket this year:  A pantoum and a flip perspective of my first villanelle, _Turtle upon Tide_ told from the Wendigo's point of view, as well as a ride on the back of the last Great Ripple Gannet.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, I want to write something for my dead ... as long as someone remembers, they're not truly gone. That's the only agenda-item I have -- I have half-thoughts kicking around, but nothing cohering. 

I want to do more humor, but find that it's hard to plan.


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 31, 2016)

Tomorrow's the Big Day!
Wondering whether I should write a poem in the morning before a full day of work, or hope that work inspires one...

I have no plans -- not even a theme. (But I do have wine.)


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 31, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> Tomorrow's the Big Day!
> Wondering whether I should write a poem in the morning before a full day of work, or hope that work inspires one...
> 
> I have no plans -- not even a theme. (But I do have wine.)



I have no choice. I work overnight. So, mine will be posted either after work or after I take a nap from working. I do have a theme. I'm stoked. Good luck!


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 31, 2016)

Last year I laid ground work, this year it's do or die trying...And one of the things I have been working fiercely on is my consistency.  I'm going schemed, tercet, quatrain, villanelle, and pantoum.  Stuffy and antiquated, yes, but for some odd reason I find the right words when I know where the bones of the story lay.

(_Just as a precaution, I consulted the Magic 8 Ball.  My question:  Will I fail?  Its reply:  Epically._ _So, knowing this, I've decided that if I have to fail, I will do it to the best of my abilities!  :victorious_


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 31, 2016)

So, my running mates (too much CNN and Presidential Elections, sorry) all have plans, which is comforting: there will be NaPo poems for me to read -- and worth reading, even if mine aren't and I fail, in a small, fizzling out, non-heroic kinda way.

From The Cricket Monthly:

"A ball, a legbreak, once written of by Sunil Gavaskar,  beat his bat, missed the off stump and caused no wicket, no run,  leaving a pencilled dot for a trace, and would now exist only in select  eyewitness memory or be zapped entirely if not for Gavaskar's telling  and Ramachandra Guha's retelling of it later. This ball was that  non-epic."


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 31, 2016)

The Last Great Gannet passes the Verge at midnight and I'm going over...And Ella, you will do just fine!  Fifteen minutes a day, if you think about it, most folks spend more time than that sitting in traffic on a daily basis.

Edit:  Four hours until my flight in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 1, 2016)

Good luck to all who're picking up the gauntlet this month!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes.  Good luck to each and every one of us.  

I know it's a little off-topic but what other April things is anyone doing?


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 1, 2016)

What? A poem a day is not enough! :biggrin:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 1, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Yes.  Good luck to each and every one of us.
> 
> I know it's a little off-topic but what other April things is anyone doing?




Taking in more fresh air. Goal starts now.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 1, 2016)

I think one quatrain is enough for me! I have a reputation for laziness to maintain ... :sleeping:


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2016)

Tripped across a very neat word this morning: Lollop, meaning to bounce.  Yes, this is my inspiration for a segue I didn't know I needed because who has ever seen or heard of a Lollop?

Edit: Call me a dork, but not being overly tech savvy, I'm a little surprised I managed to get my link thread to work!  Took me a few tries, but I did it.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nah, you're not a dork, you're a Dark.  Seriously, I had to ask for help the first time I needed to do the link thing, too.  And I'm a Web developer.  

If you look at my profile, there's a Visitor message about it.  Because the fine people on the forum are amazing (I also had several helpful PMs).


----------



## Ariel (Apr 2, 2016)

I wouldn't mind doing the poem-a-day, but, honestly, I'm too busy.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 2, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I wouldn't mind doing the poem-a-day, but, honestly, I'm too busy.



_- takes away the busy card - 

_Carry a notepad and a pen. For every spare minute you have, write three words. The next minute will be written below with another set of three. By the end of the day, read what you wrote, and create something from it.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I wouldn't mind doing the poem-a-day, but, honestly, I'm too busy.



I ended up with IV nitro through my picc line last night, but I'm still trying.  Consider the first thing that makes you pause for just a little bit today.  Think about why it made you pause and write about it.  Five minutes is all it takes and nobody said all thirty poems had to be done sequentially by day.  Some days if you write two, then one, and take a day you are still well on your way.  Five minutes, doesn't have to be perfect, all it has to be is yours.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 3, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I wouldn't mind doing the poem-a-day, but, honestly, I'm too busy.



Give yourself permission to do what you think is right.  Don't let anyone boss you on what is right for you.

If that means squeezing in 30-in-30, then go for it.  If that means taking a bye for 2016, then do that.  Either way, you're a rockin' poet.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 3, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> _- takes away the busy card -
> 
> _Carry a notepad and a pen. For every spare minute you have, write three words. The next minute will be written below with another set of three. By the end of the day, read what you wrote, and create something from it.





Darkkin said:


> I ended up with IV nitro through my picc line last night, but I'm still trying.  Consider the first thing that makes you pause for just a little bit today.  Think about why it made you pause and write about it.  Five minutes is all it takes and nobody said all thirty poems had to be done sequentially by day.  Some days if you write two, then one, and take a day you are still well on your way.  Five minutes, doesn't have to be perfect, all it has to be is yours.



I'm going to address this, right now.  I work a full-time job and have an hour commute both ways.  No, I'm not ill (sorry to hear that you are, Darkkin) but I am _busy_.  I'm writing as I can, reading because I always do, maintaining a new _marriage_, writing weekly poetic form and technique discussions for this month, and judging the fiction LM on top of acting as moderator.  Most of which is for this forum.  I'm also a step-mother to a busy six-year-old and have other relationships and activities I'm trying to maintain.  When I say I'm _busy_ it's not an excuse.  It's a true lament that I don't see where I have time to work out a poem.

If I work out poetry for this month it most likely won't be in any kind of volume.  I wish it was, but it won't be.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 3, 2016)

amsawtell said:


> I'm going to address this, right now... when I say I'm _busy_ it's not an excuse.



I am sorry you misinterpreted what we suggested. I am going to treat you the same way as I do with every other busy mother friend. Give yourself some _mommy time_. By my definition, time away for yourself, as little as five minutes, assigned to reflect and cherish. I am proud of you. I am proud of what you have done for this community and your efforts to maintain relationships outside our community. I appreciate what you do, how you do it, and how you do it again the next day. You don't ever stop, and that's admirable. Thank you for doing what you do to make the others in your life at ease. We're trying to let you know that writing shouldn't be a chore. 


As esc mentioned yesterday, 



escorial said:


> writing is therapy...as he [referencing to Ray Bradbury] said you must have passion and you got that...




That's all we're suggesting. Don't look at NaPoWriMo as a daily task, but a daily form of inner peace.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

Writing when my HFHC acts up is about the only way I can deal with it.  I retreat deep, deep into my head where is doesn't hurt.  My hands work just find, and my brain goes into overdrive.  Do I exploit that, yes...But I'm okay with the price I have to pay for being able to do so.  I live in a bubble, with work, two dogs, and my words.

We all do the best we can with what time we have.  That is all anyone can ask.  Gandalf said something, much more erudite to Frodo while in Moria...I'll have to look up the exact wording.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 3, 2016)

"So do all who live to see such times, but that is not for them to decide. All you have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to you."

That was the film version, anyway. The book may have been a little different.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 3, 2016)

Living is more important than sitting on your ass and writing about life.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> "So do all who live to see such times, but that is not for them to decide. All you have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to you."



NaPoem gives me something to do with my gibbering nonsense.    And for some, writing does help make life worth living.  Constructive verses self destructive...


----------



## PiP (Apr 3, 2016)

NaPo is forcing me to quit procrastinating and write.  If I can complete 30/30 I will have written more poems in a month than I have in the last two years. 
@amsawtell you already have many commitments so I do understand one more is like the last straw on the camel's back
@darkkin and great rhyming gibbering nonsense it is to. You amaze me


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

I fully understand and empathize with how much time and energy commitments take.  But giving one's self five minutes to do something one enjoys is just as critical.  For me, those five minutes are with my writing, which is part of the reason I like NaPoem.  I don't need a reason to write, but it is nice to have one.  I honestly didn't mean to give offense...(_Disappears into pond for a bit...)._


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 3, 2016)

Caught up. Oh wait, it's the 4th now. I'll do that one after sleep...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 3, 2016)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Caught up. Oh wait, it's the 4th now. I'll do that one after sleep...



Aye, sleep.  We have a GMT clock in the house (because of ham radio) so I *know* it's past your bedtime!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2016)

One nice thing about IV nitro, it actually knocks my chest pain back enough that I'm able to get a reasonable amount of sleep, which isn't something that normally happens.  I took full advantage of the fact that I'm a lucid dreamer, and was finally deep enough to really dream.  I exploited my nonsense and managed to get some semicoherent road work done.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 4, 2016)

I .missed the first few days but I wanna take a whack at this so I'm gonna try and catch up and see if I can make it haha!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 4, 2016)

You'll do great, hammy.  :read:  I've been reviewing my _Poetry Fubbing Library, _which can be utilized for blackout or found poetry, should the need arise.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 4, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> I .missed the first few days but I wanna take a whack at this so I'm gonna try and catch up and see if I can make it haha!



Go for it!  You don't have to catch it up all in one day.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 4, 2016)

The Lollop returns tomorrow...along with Nog, Nobody, Traveller, and the dratted Wendigo.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 5, 2016)

I thought I'd be working my project today.  Silly me, I got stuck and have to go to see my prof this afternoon.  So I worked on one last night and am doing one this morning.  I'll probably need to be ahead for Thursday anyway because I'm participating in a live poetry month event, in addition to my weekly classes.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2016)

Ten!  Eight in my NaPoem thread, two for competition.  Hopefully, I can get the backstory of Lollop done so I can get moving with Tibbox and Ren Bright, as Traveller will soon be reaching the Lollop Tree with Outlier.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 5, 2016)

Fair warning to all who read my poems: they're probably going to suck for the better part of the month. It's been awhile since I've attempted to be consistent in my poetry writing. Hah.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey, mine are a load of waffle with syrup!


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 5, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> Hey, mine are a load of waffle with syrup!




but waffles and syrup are awesome,

not as awesome as pancakes, but a close second =p


----------



## aj47 (Apr 5, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> Fair warning to all who read my poems: they're probably going to suck for the better part of the month. It's been awhile since I've attempted to be consistent in my poetry writing. Hah.



We'll whip you into shape.  Now drop and gimme 50 iambs.  

Really, this is supposed to be FUN!  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 5, 2016)

astroannie said:


> We'll whip you into shape.  Now drop and gimme 50 iambs.
> 
> Really, this is supposed to be FUN!  Enjoy yourself.




I gotta work on those. My pentameter is WEEEAAAAK.

I really am having fun actually. I feel I'm regaining my sense of purpose in writing. =)


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 5, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> Fair warning to all who read my poems: they're probably going to suck for the better part of the month. It's been awhile since I've attempted to be consistent in my poetry writing. Hah.



In the three months I've been here, this will be a new record. I have never posted this many poems on WF. So, to make the most of it, I am trying out different forms. I am enjoying myself. Don't let the rusty side take control of your feelings. Just let them out.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2016)

I have no pentameter, no clue.
Merely rhymes and...
a bottle of Elmer's glue.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 5, 2016)

annie gave me an idea for a choice of form for tomorrow's poem. My brain is still struggling with my headache so I dunno if I will make it for an edit, but I am excited about the kyrielle


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 5, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> annie gave me an idea for a choice of form for tomorrow's poem. My brain is still struggling with my headache so I dunno if I will make it for an edit, but I am excited about the kyrielle




Yeah, I've been trying out different forms _*out of my own comfort zone*_. I hope to give at least half of the entire list a shot. Look at you get all French! I should add Kyrielle to the list. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 5, 2016)

I've flipped Turtle and filled plotlines with the 'Ways.  Pantoum is still on my docket and if I reach twenty within the next few days, I may try sestina, as well as taking another swing at triolet.  

'There is a plot!  A plot to make most terrible things happen!'  - Dobby, Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## PiP (Apr 6, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> annie gave me an idea for a choice of form for tomorrow's poem. My brain is still struggling with my headache so I dunno if I will make it for an edit, but I am excited about the kyrielle



Hammy, just write. All my poems so far are still in draft form because I only write and research for one hour before posting. I've allocated that time every day so I can complete the 30 in 30. I plan to continue working on the poems once the challenge is over (or during the challenge depending on critique offered). 

Go for it...just remember they don't have to perfect and it is meant to be fun


----------



## aj47 (Apr 6, 2016)

PiP said:


> Hammy, just write. All my poems so far are still in draft form because I only write and research for one hour before posting. I've allocated that time every day so I can complete the 30 in 30. I plan to continue working on the poems once the challenge is over (or during the challenge depending on critique offered).
> 
> Go for it...just remember they don't have to perfect and it is meant to be fun



Gosh, yes.  Actually, most of what I post here on WF is in some state of process because what's the point in getting crit on something that you consider to be finished work? Obviously, challenge entries are the exception, but even then, I sometimes find I need to polish a bit.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, started work on the Glimmerfold and the Floodwood, seems like it should turn out all right.

Edit:  Rapidly closing on the critical halfway mark of fifteen!  It is all a load of tripe, but I should have enough material to see me through to the end.

Edit, postedit:  Aiming to take on Pantoum within the next couple of days: Floodwood and the Tide Funnel are up to the weight.  Triolet down and holding true at twelve.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 7, 2016)

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/164464-What-is-NaPoWriMo?p=1986258&viewfull=1#post1986258

There's something new under the sun ...


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm still pressing hard for the full 30.  Three more will see me to the halfway mark and drawing from experience, (long distance swimming, 500, 1000, and 2000 metre races), once the halfway point has been reached no point in not going all out.  ride:


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 8, 2016)

Oi you! The rest of us are celebrating the quarter of the way point :-0

You are totally ruining the piecework rates on this job )))


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2016)

Currently, I'm four stanzas into the my Pantoum...

Edit:  Pantoum is down, out, and done!  There are still a few holes I need to fill in, but those details belong with the Envelope Quatrain.  The perspective flip with Outlier and the Tide Funnel yesterday really helped.

Edit, post edit:  Tried a kyrielle and just finished another Envelope Quatrain, completing Lollop's backstory!  Fifteen!  Halfway!  :cheers:


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 11, 2016)

Eighteen and holding strong!  Twelve to go as Heather, the Whipping Goat, just got swept away in the wake of the Ripple Gannet.  Adrift in a bubble!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

Ten in three...Possible, maybe...Pushing it?  Very definitely.  But I have Turtle on my side.  Let's see if I can stick the landing.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 13, 2016)

I get tired just looking at you.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

:geek:  The only time one need _really _worry is when I am still...Then, scary things can transpire.


----------



## PiP (Apr 13, 2016)

Darkkin, I'm looking for inspiration please can I borrow turtle? I have a picture of a stunning suset and the words refuse to cooperate by way of a poem.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 13, 2016)

Forgive me, I am posting another silliness soon. I hope after the halfway mark, I will be inspired to the villanelle I would like to do, and perhaps some people-watching will provide a cool snapshot poem. I live in hope.
Having fun though, just writing again because I have to! makes life better, more meaningful. Don't ask me why!


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 13, 2016)

Also, reading others and sometimes commenting is inspiring in itself.


----------



## PiP (Apr 13, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> Having fun though, just writing again because I have to! makes life better, more meaningful. Don't ask me why!



The NaPo Challenge has certainly made me focus. Fun?  . it's only you guys who keep me going with this.

I'm finding this waaaay harder than NaNoWriMo..



> Also, reading others and sometimes commenting is inspiring in itself.



I enjoy reading and commenting. It does inspire...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 13, 2016)

I have this awesome idea to do a variant of a cento only use my own work and call it "self centoed bitch" but I don't have the focus to look through my work to find some juicy bits to string together.

If that inspires anyone, go for it.

I think the wave of emboldened self-exposure has petered out so now I'm back to random inspirations.  And I think I've written most of my dead, so they should leave me alone for the rest of the month, too.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 13, 2016)

In the past, I have had experiences and friends demanding a poem, as you just had now, annie. That makes for good poetry. Random, as you put it, is different, and what I am doing this NaPo.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

PiP said:


> Darkkin, I'm looking for inspiration please can I borrow turtle? I have a picture of a stunning suset and the words refuse to cooperate by way of a poem.




Yes, Pip.  You may borrow Turtle.


Edit:  Three new triolets up.  Twenty-three, seven to go...:bull_head:  It is within reach.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't know, but I am working crazy hours - extremely sore -  yet filled with inspiration to write. I think it's the teddy.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2016)

I've turned out some okay stuff for NaPoem, and have ended up with an unexpected favourite.  _Mimic of a Milkweed Seed_.  Just a bit of fluff dreamt up on the drive home, but still...


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> Yes, Pip.  You may borrow Turtle.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Three new triolets up.  Twenty-three, seven to go...:bull_head:  It is within reach.



WoW, Darkkin. The hare and the turtle... 

You will be finished before the rest of us are even half way! You are amazing...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 14, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I have this awesome idea to do a variant of a cento only use my own work and call it "self centoed bitch" but I don't have the focus to look through my work to find some juicy bits to string together.



Found the focus.  http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ture-themes)?p=1988614&viewfull=1#post1988614


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

PiP said:


> WoW, Darkkin. The hare and the turtle...
> 
> You will be finished before the rest of us are even half way! You are amazing...




Quality is questionable, but I know my way around a form, well, _some _forms.  ;-)


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2016)

It doesn't matter, D.

You have 30 poems which you can improve in the future. That's my view; they are all WIP


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

PiP said:


> You have 30 poems




I'm at 25 right now...:nightmare:

I've gone light weight the last five with triolet, probably will keep with if for two more before shifting back to villanelle.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 14, 2016)

I am not envious
I am not envious 
I am not--- aaaaarghhhh!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 14, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> I'm at 25 right now...:nightmare:
> 
> I've gone light weight the last five with triolet, probably will keep with if for two more before shifting back to villanelle.



That's awesome! I've been keeping myself productive with a daily challenge. I can easily write more but I'm taking things slow. It's probably better that way. My NaPo series is gradually becoming more intriguing.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 14, 2016)

Took a bit too long off. Oops.


TO THE POETRY CAVE!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> That's awesome! I've been keeping myself productive with a daily challenge. I can easily write more but I'm taking things slow. It's probably better that way. My NaPo series is gradually becoming more intriguing.



Everyone writes at their own pace and in general, I'm more consistent than quick, but with the arcs I've been working on threads have come together at a shocking rate.  All my life, I've been the quiet one, pretty but pointless, fighting for even a chance to be heard...I learned the only way forward is to push-Above, beyond, reaching where others fear to tread.  I can follow or I can press my limits...By nature, I press.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2016)

Three remain, and I have the material to see it done.  As there have been some surprising revelation in the 'Ways, this is where things are going to get interesting.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2016)

I did it.  Thirty poems in fifteen days.  Twenty-eight in my NaPoem thread and two for competition...:shock:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 15, 2016)

You rock!!!


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 15, 2016)

been on the outs for a few days. Gunna shoot for that 15 =p


Darkkin, you are an inspiration!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't know what it is, but there's something controlling my mind. I am ready to write more yet I want to rest. :-k


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 16, 2016)

Nicely done Darkkin.
I'm drifting a little behind with it myself.  I've considered just going for the 15 in 30, not due to lack of ideas, but a shortage of execution time.  
Maybe I should unplug this chair.
I'll probably end up with 30 in 30 though because I dislike falling short on targets.  It's a pride thing.
It's Sunday tomorrow and a day off so maybe time to catch up.


----------



## PiP (Apr 16, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> I did it.  Thirty poems in fifteen days.  Twenty-eight in my NaPoem thread and two for competition...:shock:



Do  challenge poems count? I hope so. I'd not even considered the possibility.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 16, 2016)

Most definitely.  No reason why they shouldn't be part of the thirty in thirty.  A new poem written in the month of April.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, they count.  If it's a poem, and it's April, and it's on WF, it counts.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah, I don't see why a competition poem wouldn't qualify. Some people wrote the challenge poems to qualify for the  monthly total. I will most likely write more than 30. I love trying out different forms.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Yes, they count.  If it's a poem, and it's April, and it's on WF, it counts.



I do *not*, however, count poems revised or polished or what-have-you that were written previously. When I do something like that, I post it on one of the regular poetry boards, either the Workshop or the main Poetry board, depending on how public I want to make it.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 16, 2016)

I think I've earned a day off...:read:


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 16, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I do *not*, however, count poems revised or polished or what-have-you that were written previously. When I do something like that, I post it on one of the regular poetry boards, either the Workshop or the main Poetry board, depending on how public I want to make it.



I suppose that I ought not count my Wordsworth parody then as it's a year old and I only made a few alterations this month.
Mind you, I suppose I can count my Invitation Challenge effort, but I'm not allowed to say which one it is (yet).


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I suppose that I ought not count my Wordsworth parody then as it's a year old and I only made a few alterations this month.
> Mind you, I suppose I can count my Invitation Challenge effort, but I'm not allowed to say which one it is (yet).



Well, the monthly (for those who did it) should be announced on or about the 25th.  The Invitational (again, for those who did it) will be revealed on Beltane but that's the tally-day so it can be counted then.

Since Darkkin has earned her medal, I need to post and sticky a Winner's thread.  That will happen momentarily.

ETA:  Done.  I will not have a poem today/my inspiration's _gang a-gley_/apologies to Bobbie Burns/here's hoping that my Muse returns.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 17, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Well, the monthly (for those who did it) should be announced on or about the 25th.  The Invitational (again, for those who did it) will be revealed on Beltane but that's the tally-day so it can be counted then.



I think I have missed something.
What is Beltane please?


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2016)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Beltane* (/ˈbɛl.teɪn/) is the anglicised name for the Gaelic May Day festival. Most commonly it is held on 1 May, or about halfway between the spring equinox and the summer solstice. Historically, it was widely observed throughout Ireland, Scotland and the Isle of Man.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 17, 2016)

And I have two assignments with travelling mon to thurs -- and preparations started today Sunday.
I will try but there may, in a worst case scenario, just be jottings by hand until Fri morning. Home midnight Thurs.
I hope a hiatus of that length is acceptable.

Upside: a change of scene, north of here, then south, should inspire, right?


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2016)

Of course!  You can post what you write when you get back.


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> I will try but there may, in a worst case scenario, just be jottings by hand until Fri morning. Home midnight Thurs.



Hey, Ella. We are going to miss you... have a good trip


> Upside: a change of scene, north of here, then south, should inspire, right?



There's always an upside


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 17, 2016)

Safe travels, Ella.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 17, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> And I have two assignments with travelling mon to thurs -- and preparations started today Sunday.
> I will try but there may, in a worst case scenario, just be jottings by hand until Fri morning. Home midnight Thurs.
> I hope a hiatus of that length is acceptable.
> 
> Upside: a change of scene, north of here, then south, should inspire, right?



Travel safe, take pictures and bring back lots of inspiration!


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 17, 2016)

I didn't intend to try for the 30 poems, but I've done 10 or so, more than my usual output.  Maybe the muse is catching, like a cold (only better).:-D


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> I didn't intend to try for the 30 poems, but I've done 10 or so, more than my usual output.  Maybe the muse is catching, like a cold (only better).:-D



Why not start an index thread to track your work?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 17, 2016)

Star Socks Fox returns...


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 17, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Why not start an index thread to track your work?



I don't know how do do that - I do know how to start a thread. Beyond that, I'm not sure.  Most of them I've put in the workshop, a few in the regular thread - then I've got a couple in contests.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> I don't know how do do that - I do know how to start a thread. Beyond that, I'm not sure.  Most of them I've put in the workshop, a few in the regular thread - then I've got a couple in contests.



Have you ever done a Workshop piece for the monthly? It works just like that.  There is a how-to here.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 19, 2016)

Only 10 more to catch up....


----------



## aj47 (Apr 19, 2016)

I like your use of "only" here.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 22, 2016)

So, how has it been this week?
I am thrilled to find James is catching up too :fat:
Or eek! has he already?

4 to go here.
Better get going.

Trip was good, when it wasn't awful. A curate's egg, good in parts, like that night of the full moon silvering the tide coming in.


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> Trip was good, when it wasn't awful. A curate's egg, good in parts, like that night of the full moon silvering the tide coming in.



Sounds like a poem in the making!

Welcome back Ella


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 22, 2016)

and so it was...  Thank you!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 22, 2016)

PiP said:


> Sounds like a poem in the making!
> 
> Welcome back Ella




Yes, you should definitely write about it! It's a pleasure to see you back, Ella!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2016)

Curate's egg.  Sounds like a good egg.  Better get cookin'.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 22, 2016)

*I did but mis-posted it to the non-NaPo thread...*

hmmm


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2016)

EllaLouis said:


> hmmm



PM one of the mods and ask if they can move it to the NaPo forum.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 22, 2016)

I am so lost here. Is it a jungle, or is it just me?

OK off to find a mod.


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't worry, I've moved it.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh! i thought I'd go and bother someone else this time, like am  Maybe one day I will get a sense of direction -- but after I'm dead (and mistakenly in Heaven, about to be moved to that other forum with the heat...)


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 25, 2016)

Five in five...I can handle this.  :-D  Make that three.  I will shatter that glass ceiling.

Two more and my glass dancer will touch the sky!


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 26, 2016)

Only four days left. It's gone by fast, really, once you got used to an assignment a day hanging over you (accumulating occasionally).


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 27, 2016)

One poem remains...So, I'm going to indulge in some much needed frivolous reading.  :read:


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm not going to make it to 15 unfortunately. I've had unfortunate family events come about. Gunna try to get one in today and maybe tomorrow in between work. I'm proud of myself for writing this many though as last year I only flapped my gums and didn't actually write anything.

It's been lovely creating with all of you ^_^


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> I'm not going to make it to 15 unfortunately. I've had unfortunate family events come about. Gunna try to get one in today and maybe tomorrow in between work. I'm proud of myself for writing this many though as last year I only flapped my gums and didn't actually write anything.
> 
> It's been lovely creating with all of you ^_^




The fact that you leaped into action was enough to please others. You did more than a lot of people._ I'm proud of you._


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 29, 2016)

Am -- loved reading you in NaPo. A medal from me for Bravery .

Ella


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2016)

Hammy.  You put up some really good pieces.  So kudos on a solid effort.  :cheers:  I just bookmark a rhyming dictionary and pretend I know what I'm talking about.  After all I have an MFA.  Malarkey Finely Attuned.  :wink:


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, ehem, I posted early, since everyone else seemed to have 30 under their belt several days ago :-0

So here's to the Finishing Line (the line at the end of a poem that should usually be cut, cuz it sums up the poem, and is not needed )))


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 29, 2016)

I made 17 if you include a couple of silly poems I did on groups.  First my muse left on vacation, then the internet crashed.  I'm glad I made this far though (being the proud but humble type:icon_cheesygrin.  I need to plan better.
Congrats to all who tried (and one more day to go!).


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 29, 2016)

Well you have the 15 medal then don't you? 
Total newbie suddenly expert on medals.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2016)

I have forty-five pieces of malarkey masquerading as verse...:lone:  But don't tell anyone.  :-$  You will be paid in cookies if you keep this secret.  :cookie:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2016)

If anyone can help me spot medal-winners -- I was going to go by the number of replies in the threads but some people (you *know* who you are) put multiple links in the same post and stuff, so I had to stumble upon a few of y'all. 

Also, since these are non-voting awards, anyone can win--even if they didn't register as NaPoemers.  So if you spot someone in the wild, let me know so I can add their name, too.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2016)

astroannie said:


> If anyone can help me spot medal-winners -- I was going to go by the number of replies in the threads but some people (you *know* who you are) put multiple links in the same post and stuff, so I had to stumble upon a few of y'all.
> 
> Also, since these are non-voting awards, anyone can win--even if they didn't register as NaPoemers.  So if you spot someone in the wild, let me know so I can add their name, too.



Well, the home straight was more a stagger than a sprint, but I got there 

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...PoWriMo-2016?p=1983711&viewfull=1#post1983711


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

Okay, today is tally day .... anyone not on the list who should be?


----------



## EllaLouis (May 1, 2016)

Yay! Midnightpoet won the halfway!


----------



## EllaLouis (May 1, 2016)

Anyone else tried to read the first 15 NaPo poems they posted -- to find they had forgotten most of them completely! What a month!


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

Congrats to everyone.  Yoda was pretty on-the-ball, but try is a valid option, so he missed that boat.


----------



## Darkkin (May 1, 2016)

We were supposed to try, not do...#-o When am I ever going to slow down long enough to actually read the instructions?  :read:


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

Doing is sometimes a side-effect of trying ... nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Darkkin (May 1, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Doing is sometimes a side-effect of trying ...




Yeah!  I made the warning label!  :victorious:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 1, 2016)

Darkkin said:


> Yeah!  I made the warning label!  :victorious:



The fine print people tend to read _when _you _happen_.


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

May I have your attention, please.

I would like to announce a special award for those who were unable to medal in the 
Writing Forums *2016 NaPoWriMo Challenge.
*
Announcing the winners of the
*NoPoWriMo
*

*amsawtell
am_hammy
James 剣 斧 血*

*​Congratulations!!!*
​


----------



## EllaLouis (May 1, 2016)

Yay for NoPoWriMo!!


----------



## am_hammy (May 1, 2016)

Yaaaaaay. Awwwwww guys that's sooooo nice. I feel special and thank you for the recognition!


----------



## PiP (May 1, 2016)

Congratulations to my fellow NaPo's. Raises glass to next year's NaPo! 

I don't know about challenge it felt like the Poetry Olympics. My poor old creative brain cells are still in shock!


----------



## PiP (May 1, 2016)

Hey fellow Napos... I need a favour, please. If you've not voted in the Prize Challenge Tie Breaker poll, please can you scoot over there ASAP and cast your vote.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 1, 2016)

PiP said:


> Congratulations to my fellow NaPo's. Raises glass to next year's NaPo!
> 
> I don't know about challenge it felt like the Poetry Olympics. My poor old creative brain cells are still in shock!



Next year! It feels forever from now.  

Oh, wait, we still have NaNoWriMo!


----------



## PiP (May 1, 2016)

Completing one NaPoWriMo was enough for me. I'm not even going to attempt it... The poetry NaPo was tough but in a different way.


----------



## Ariel (May 1, 2016)

Aww, thank you.


----------



## Thaumiel (May 4, 2016)

Schweet... I shall treasure my successes in laziness forever.


----------



## Ariel (May 6, 2016)

I am, personally, glad that April is over.  Even without doing the NaPo it was one of the hardest months of my adult life.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 13, 2017)

Gearing up for NaPoWriMo 2017...

I've started a prompt thread.  Feel free to add suggestions for prompts to that thread.


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 13, 2017)

It's that time again! Soon!
I know I am a FairApril Friend -- I know I disappeared -- I don't mean to, but my staying power seems to be 30 days a year...


----------



## PiP (Mar 13, 2017)

Ella, GREAT to see you!!!! Welcome back


----------



## Tiashe (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm gonna try the challenge this year!


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 30, 2017)

Highlay's hammer is poised to strike, and the Juggernaut is stirring.


----------



## Tiashe (Mar 31, 2017)

It's April down here now.


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2017)

I am also going to participate. Just waiting for midnight to strike before I start scribbling ... It usually takes me a week to write one poem so last year I allowed myself just one hour a day. What I wrote in that hour was posted with a view to edit later.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 31, 2017)

I've been recipe-ing ... my vendor was not working with me and I was having ... issues.  I should have had my blog up Wednesday.


----------



## nickba (Apr 1, 2017)

I wrote a short poem as soon as I woke up, about strawberry daiquiris. I'm now going to have a nap and then drink some strawberry daiquiris. This is optimum conditions for creativity.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 1, 2017)

ooo, I love me a good strawberry daiquiri.   But not at 8:30 which is the time here.  I have mountain dew.  Caffeine, not alcohol.  Though you've given me an idea for a rhyme...

_the hickory daiquiri doc
would start smoking at seven o'clock
folks would line up to eat
his delicious smoked meat
but his signature treat was his ...._


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 1, 2017)

I was going to participate this year, but wife went into hospital and I'm helping her recovery.  I probably have enough material in my poetry journal, but with the situation I may only have the energy for an occasional poem in the regular workshop. Right now I'm utterly exhausted. She's on meds of course, and a visiting nurse and physical therapy guy are coming so hoping for her health to improve later.  Good luck to everyone.

Tony


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 1, 2017)

So sorry! Mojo to your wife... hoping you can sneak in something today as a placeholder and catch up later in the month (if the rules allow -- I think they do?)

Ella


----------



## aj47 (Apr 1, 2017)

EllaLouis said:


> So sorry! Mojo to your wife... hoping you can sneak in something today as a placeholder and catch up later in the month (if the rules allow -- I think they do?)
> 
> Ella



it's 30-in-30 not a-poem-a-day so yes.


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2017)

Tony, I am sorry to hear about your wife. Hopefully, she is making a speedy recovery!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 1, 2017)

astroannie said:


> ooo, I love me a good strawberry daiquiri.   But not at 8:30 which is the time here.  I have mountain dew.  Caffeine, not alcohol.  Though you've given me an idea for a rhyme...
> 
> _the hickory daiquiri doc
> would start smoking at seven o'clock
> ...



That was fun.  I now know what a daiquiri is as well.  It's a new word for me.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 1, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> I was going to participate this year, but wife went into hospital and I'm helping her recovery.  I probably have enough material in my poetry journal, but with the situation I may only have the energy for an occasional poem in the regular workshop. Right now I'm utterly exhausted. She's on meds of course, and a visiting nurse and physical therapy guy are coming so hoping for her health to improve later.  Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Tony



Hi Tony.  Here's wishing your wife and yourself all the very best.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2017)

Taking a cue from _Iron Chef America_, swinging between the manic and the moment of respite...Four pieces up, a fifth in the wings, but for the moment indulging in an episode of _Iron Chef_​ with Rue passed out beside me.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 1, 2017)

I think I'm going to try this.

I might be a novice but I think it'll help towards improving my work.

Wish me luck! : D


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2017)

I hit forty-five last year, wondering if I can better my number this year.   ride:  Ten days of no writing haven't made me the cheeriest of souls, but the results are well worth the _Argh!_ moments.


----------



## clark (Apr 3, 2017)

The French poet, Alain Robbe-Grillet, wrote a number of poems, structurally terribly puzzling on first, second, and fourteenth readings (!), until you realezed with a shock that each stana was a _still _from a single frame of a celluloid film strip.  Sometimes he did them backwards.  Regardless, you couldn't 'get' the flow of the poem until the end.  Then the discrete 'frames' came together.  Quite intriguing.

I don't understand the impulse, in some cases the demand, the passion, for the great Forms of the past.  And writing to specific forms of any kind strikes me as an 'exercise' which may work well for one person, but not at all for another. I laud my peers who can do it, and grow in strength as poets in the  process.  I just fumble around like a mis-wired automatron if I try to write TO a specific form or to a set topic.  The only times I can write well in rhyme, for example, is when I'm writing comedy or satire.

And as far as free verse is concerned--which is 95% of all my poetry--detractors might consider that every time a free-verse poet picks up pen, they have to re-invent  structure.  That is a formidable task, but it must be accepted as part of the challenge of such an open form of poetry.

There's lots of room for all of us, regardless of Formal propensity!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2017)

The vast majority of poets today and many here on the forums generally use free verse poetry...It is by and large the perferred medium.  It is also appeals to a far larger audience of readers.  Who's knocked it?

I like the older forms because they are geometric and lend themselves to my linguistic patterns.  They are regimented, yes, but they are diverse.  But I also know a lot of folks find them tedious.


----------



## nickba (Apr 3, 2017)

I think the bigger the variety of ways that poems can be invented the better. Poetry as a whole would be worse for the loss of either free-verse or the older forms. Hey Clark I'd be really interested in reading the Robbe-Grillet poems you mentioned.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 3, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> I was going to participate this year, but wife went into hospital and I'm helping her recovery.  I probably have enough material in my poetry journal, but with the situation I may only have the energy for an occasional poem in the regular workshop. Right now I'm utterly exhausted. She's on meds of course, and a visiting nurse and physical therapy guy are coming so hoping for her health to improve later.  Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Tony




I hope everything is going ok for you my fabulous friend... Taking care of a sick loved one is a very difficult and lonely endeavor  [ at least it was for me]... hopefully you have a wonderful support system. You and your wife are both in my thoughts and prayers... love you bunches...


----------



## clark (Apr 3, 2017)

@nickba -- re Robbe-Grillet's stuff.  Give me a little time to grub thru the orderly chaos of my library.  There's a particular one I'd like you to read.  Bear with me. . . . .


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2017)

Okay...I don't know which piece I like better.  _Fennec, A Pocket Fox  _or _Clementine: A Karakul Ewe Lamb._​...But I am closing on double digits.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 4, 2017)

Ten.


----------



## nickba (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey everyone. I'm a couple of posts away from being able to post some poems. I've just about been keeping up with a daily poem so far. I was just wondering how some of you are linking your poems from the workshop? (I really am a complete forum novice)


----------



## Tiashe (Apr 5, 2017)

nickba said:


> Hey everyone. I'm a couple of posts away from being able to post some poems. I've just about been keeping up with a daily poem so far. I was just wondering how some of you are linking your poems from the workshop? (I really am a complete forum novice)



I link them via this format:

[URL ="insert thread link here"]insert thread title here[/URL]

You can just copy paste this, and add your thread and the name in. Don't take out the "s though. Btw, in this example, I put a space after the L at the beginning, just so you can see the format, or else it will create a link for the example lol. Just take out the space.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 5, 2017)

nickba said:


> Hey everyone. I'm a couple of posts away from being able to post some poems. I've just about been keeping up with a daily poem so far. I was just wondering how some of you are linking your poems from the workshop? (I really am a complete forum novice)



Hi nick, in my former life, I was a tech support goddess for a dial-up ISP ...

Let me ask you...does the main Forum screen look more like the one on the left or the one on the right?




Depending on your answer, I will give you a how-to on creating your very own NaPo thread.

It will *not* involve any code (unless you ask nicely).


----------



## nickba (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Tiashe and thanks. Astroannie, it's the one on the right. All help is greatly appreciated and I believe this puts me over ten posts now :witless:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 6, 2017)

nickba said:


> Hi Tiashe and thanks. Astroannie, it's the one on the right. All help is greatly appreciated and I believe this puts me over ten posts now :witless:



Go here.  Let me know if you run into trouble.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 6, 2017)

Everyone's work is really up to scratch with this challenge. A lot of good stuff to read! : D


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 6, 2017)

Two quatrens and a study of opposites...


----------



## aj47 (Apr 7, 2017)

Tonight I am off to a poetry circle at a local coffeehouse.  I'm hoping to cross-pollinate but who knows what will occur.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 7, 2017)

Fifteen.  Halfway there and with it comes the return of Lollop, the Downy Toe Juggernaut.


----------



## PiP (Apr 8, 2017)

Darkkin said:


> Fifteen.  Halfway there and with it comes the return of Lollop, the Downy Toe Juggernaut.



Wow, Darkkin!  Well done, especially as your poems are hardly three liners and I should imagine quite a challenge to write.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 8, 2017)

Ditto! Wow!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2017)

PiP said:


> Wow, Darkkin!  Well done, especially as your poems are hardly three liners and I should imagine quite a challenge to write.



It isn't tough, it's patterns...Something I do all right with.  A bit like playing the piano, if I don't look at my fingers, I fly.  If I look I start overthinking...


Edit:  Twenty-three.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 10, 2017)

Did #10 this morning, right on schedule - but pardon my whining:
I tried a "shape" poem (of a ship, pointed at both ends) but I couldn't get the formatting to translate, and when I tried an edit the "save" button didn't work.  I don't know that it's the site -could be my browser, my computer, or just me.](*,)

Now we return you to our regularly scheduled insanity.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 10, 2017)

I was gone for the weekend so I have to catch up. 

At least there's plenty of inspiration to read on here to do so!


----------



## PiP (Apr 10, 2017)

I wondered where you had disappeared to!


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 10, 2017)

Aaaaaand I'm behind again as usual.


----------



## PiP (Apr 10, 2017)

I feel like I am running a marathon...  Got family coming to stay on the 20th for two weeks, so need to get a few extra poems posted in case I fall behind.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 10, 2017)

Twenty-five!  :cheers:


----------



## aj47 (Apr 10, 2017)

Friday I'm going to an Open Mic.  What I'm reading isn't posted here but I'm not sure where to post it so it may not get posted.  I'll see about recording it.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 11, 2017)

If I get behind can I do a couple (say) a day to catch up?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> If I get behind can I do a couple (say) a day to catch up?



Yes, you can, midnight.  It is thirty poems within thirty days, not a poem a day for thirty days...30 within 30.  The rate of posting poet's discretion.  If it were a poem a day, I'd have DQed in the first day.   

And only three remain...


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone need a break quick break from poetry?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2017)

The Brass Pack brings my total to thirty...(_drops mic...)._


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, I made it to 19 so far, more than I had last year.  I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 15, 2017)

The only clock I was racing against was myself.  I had thirty in fifteen last year, too.  Had to see if I could do it again...I did, and it wasn't quite as tough as it was last year.  Last year I did a number of triolets and this year the shortest form I've done has been quatern.  Good characters make for easier writing.


----------



## Tiashe (Apr 15, 2017)

Halfway there!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 16, 2017)

I've only managed ten so far, and already anything vaguely reminiscent of quality is rapidly deteriorating.  I suppose it's actually eleven as I entered the poetry challenge too.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 16, 2017)

Challenge entries do count. Also for those who did Pip entries, they count, too.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 17, 2017)

Only 10 or so behind...


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2017)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Only 10 or so behind...



You can do it!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 17, 2017)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Only 10 or so behind...



I'm only four behind, but most of mine are cra .. errr cringeworthy.


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm only four behind, but most of mine are cra .. errr cringeworthy.



or like mine... poetry in progress!

So far this evening I've attempted and failed  to write a Kyrielle and a sijo. 

I need to post another poem before closing down for the night. Grandkids arrive Thursday so not much chance after then.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 17, 2017)

PiP said:


> or like mine... poetry in progress!
> 
> So far this evening I've attempted and failed  to write a Kyrielle and a sijo.
> 
> I need to post another poem for closing down for the night. Grandkids arrive Thursday so not much chance after then.



You're doing better than me as I've not even heard of those two forms.

Mind you, I'm writing quite a bit off-forum, but it's not poetry.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 17, 2017)

PiP said:


> or like mine... poetry in progress!
> 
> So far this evening I've attempted and failed  to write a Kyrielle and a sijo.
> 
> I need to post another poem before closing down for the night. Grandkids arrive Thursday so not much chance after then.




Kyrielle is tough.   I tried the form last year with _In the Shadow of the Antler Birches_ and have only tried it two other times.  Once with _Heckler and the Hammer of Highlay_ and again with _The Ram Take You._  And even those three are adaptations of the original form.  I use the structure, rhyme scheme, and refrain but not the eight syllable count.


----------



## Tiashe (Apr 17, 2017)

PiP said:


> or like mine... poetry in progress!
> 
> So far this evening I've attempted and failed  to write a Kyrielle and a sijo.
> 
> I need to post another poem before closing down for the night. Grandkids arrive Thursday so not much chance after then.



I've never heard of a Kyrielle before. I just looked it up and it seems hard. All the more reason to try it though. o-o


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 17, 2017)

One form that is rather interesting is quatern.  Similar to quatrain, but it is merely sixteen lines long with a migrating refrain line.  Lines are usually eight syllables long, but it isn't a mandatory requirement.  Triolet is another lighter weight rhymed form that is fun to do.  One form that is halfway between villanelle and quatern is pantoum...While it doesn't have a minimum required length it has a tendency to be a very starchy form to work with.  The first and the third lines of S1 become the second and fourth of the subsequent stanza.  The final stanza then reuses S1 L1, L3.  Cool think about all these forms is that it comes down to the prime numbers of one, two, and three...Couplet, tercet, quartain, quintet, sestet...

e.g.

Quatern

A1
a
b
b

a
A1
c
c

d
d
A1
a

e
e
a
A1


Triolet

A Primary refrain
B Secondary refrain
a Primary A rhyme scheme
A Primary refrain
a Primary A rhyme scheme
b Secondary rhyme schme
A Primary refrain
B Secondary refrain


Pantoum

A
B
A
B

C
B
C
B

D
C
D
C

A
D
A
D


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 19, 2017)

Just did #27 (including my Challenge entry)! Three more to go!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ariel did kyrielle in Exploraform recently.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 19, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> Just did #27 (including my Challenge entry)! Three more to go!



You guys are so awesome! I am barely keeping up!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 19, 2017)

I have my thirty, plus a spare...  And most of it, well, it has been the transitory work.  The road from A to B.  I have a little bit left on Impossible Things and one quatrain left with Catch the Gannet.  Blinkken and Back are where they need to be, on their way to Gibbous Stair.  And I got the foundations laid for the Red Primary, as well as the Brass Pack.  It was much needed backstory work for Tenebrous Wold.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 21, 2017)

I thought I might mention something that I'm doing for NaPoWriMo prompts in case it helps someone else find a prompt.  I've started working my way back through poetry challenges on months where I didn't participate and using them as prompts.

So far I've used "Collision Course" and "Echoes".


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 21, 2017)

I didn't mean to spam the NaPoWriMo boards but I had a creative burst and came up with three poems.

I'm catching up to you all. I'm so impressed that some people are already done. Great work through and through.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 21, 2017)

danielstj said:


> I didn't mean to spam the NaPoWriMo boards but I had a creative burst and came up with three poems.
> 
> I'm catching up to you all. I'm so impressed that some people are already done. Great work through and through.



It's not spamming.  The multiple-post rule is suspended for this challenge due to its nature.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 21, 2017)

Finished #30, including my Challenge entry "Fill 'er Up, Joe."  If I need to do anything else, or I made a mistake, please let me know (and a special thank you to Chester's Daughter for her invaluable assistance).


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 23, 2017)

I need two a day until the end of the month.  If you think it's been a bit rough so far, you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> I need two a day until the end of the month.  If you think it's been a bit rough so far, you ain't seen nothing yet!


You can do it. Have you tried micro poetry?


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 23, 2017)

PiP said:


> You can do it. Have you tried micro poetry?



Like this at micropoetry.com ?

I will probably need to do a few of these to help with catching up.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nickba (Apr 23, 2017)

uh-oh my obligations have gotten on top of me and it's long odds that I make 30 now.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 23, 2017)

One away now! : D


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 23, 2017)

I love how I could have done this, but I thought we had to do one a day consecutively or we were out and I missed April 1st. 

sooo... buggar.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 24, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> I love how I could have done this, but I thought we had to do one a day consecutively or we were out and I missed April 1st.
> 
> sooo... buggar.



Still a week left.  Maybe try for fifteen.  It's doable, considering you have a couple of recent pieces on the boards.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 24, 2017)

30 poems down. Nice! : D


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 24, 2017)

danielstj said:


> 30 poems down. Nice! : D



Kudos to you daniel, you've done some excellent work.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 24, 2017)

Some more thoughts on prompts:  Today I needed to catch a train to London.  While sitting on the seat waiting for it, some advertising boards on the station caught my eye.  There seemed to be some reasonable prompt materiai there.

1) Sky Mobile.  Hello, shiny new phone every year

2) Jo Nesbo will make your blood run cold

3) Switch and see the upside to everything

4 was a real corker

4) Kids go free

Could have some real fun with that last one.

Anyway, on my journey I scribbled down a rough first draft for each "prompt".  I'll sort through them over the next couple of days and see what they become.


----------



## PiP (Apr 25, 2017)

Well done, Daniel! I only have one left and I'll feel sad when it's over. A great cure for writer's block!


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2017)

Do I need to put my Challenge entry directly into the NaPoWriMo thread?  I notice a couple of people have done it.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> Do I need to put my Challenge entry directly into the NaPoWriMo thread?  I notice a couple of people have done it.



I don't think you have to, so long as there's a link to it.  I only duplicated my challenge entry in order to keep them all in one place.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2017)

How do you put a link to it without putting it in the NaPoWriMo thread?  I've tried to follow the rules but some aren't clear to me - anyhow I just put another poem in the thread so I have 30 with a link to the main thread. I've said before the creative part of my brain is okay, but the cognitive part is slipping away, I'm afraid.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> How do you put a link to it without putting it in the NaPoWriMo thread?  I've tried to follow the rules but some aren't clear to me - anyhow I just put another poem in the thread so I have 30 with a link to the main thread. I've said before the creative part of my brain is okay, but the cognitive part is slipping away, I'm afraid.



It's pretty easy to do but not so easy to explain in text.  
I've pasted the link below.  If you paste it into your NaPo links thread, that ought to do it (I think).  Better check that I have the right one 

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/170951-April-Challenge-quot-Infidelity-quot?p=2076076&viewfull=1#post2076076


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks, I think I did that correctly.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 26, 2017)

midnightpoet said:


> Thanks, I think I did that correctly.



Yes, you did.  (I just looked)


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 26, 2017)

Twelve poems down. Not here at the weekend. That's eighteen poems to be done by Friday afternoon. Hmm.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm going to be SUPER busy this week (and weekend) but I'll poke my nose in to make sure that I get to see some of the fine poetry that is going on here! Keep it up everyone-- you are all awesome!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 26, 2017)

I am behind a poem.  I keep trying to catch it up but that may be put off until this weekend.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 26, 2017)

You'll make it.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey, all.  I am on my tablet which is behaving.   For the past several days, I have been having issues connecting to the forum. I may not be able to finish NaPo. 

It appears to be only me, but it extends across Windows, Linux and Android (and several different browsers).  If I can't count up y'all's poems ... PM me your totals ... I get email notifications. I can then make sure you get your badges.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 28, 2017)

Ah, done in time for the weekend. Finishing NaPo like...

[video=youtube;1xj02gt-5Ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xj02gt-5Ug[/video]


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Hey, all.  I am on my tablet which is behaving.   For the past several days, I have been having issues connecting to the forum. I may not be able to finish NaPo.
> 
> It appears to be only me, but it extends across Windows, Linux and Android (and several different browsers).  If I can't count up y'all's poems ... PM me your totals ... I get email notifications. I can then make sure you get your badges.



Would it be feasible to write your poems as emails and have someone post them on your behalf?


----------



## aj47 (Apr 28, 2017)

It appears to have amended itself.... I'm over 30 so it's not my poems that are the issue--I'm more concerned about making sure people get their badges.


----------



## PiP (Apr 28, 2017)

astroannie said:


> I'm more concerned about making sure people get their badges.



I was not sure if you were going to have a presentation ceremony or I just issue the awards as fellow NaPos complete their 30 poems...

If everyone who has completed their 30 poems sends me a PM, I'll issue them with their gong.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 28, 2017)

I was going to post a list of winners.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2017)

:applause::applause::applause: Congratulations to everyone who finished this challenge! 
I did not, and I am very disappointed in myself.... maybe next year...


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

The only way I will be able to complete this is if I post complete and utter dross.
I haven't yet decided if I'm prepared to do that.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 28, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> :applause::applause::applause: Congratulations to everyone who finished this challenge!
> I did not, and I am very disappointed in myself.... maybe next year...



Two days left can you go for fifteen?  You, too, Phil...That gives you the Pendekoid.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

Darkkin said:


> Two days left can you go for fifteen?  You, too, Phil...



I've already done 19.  About to post a cringeworthy number 20


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 28, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> I've already done 19.  About to post a cringeworthy number 20



Ten in two days.  Doable.

I was aiming to match or better my 45 from last year, but came in a bit under, with 34.    Even though my number is lower, the quality is better and the focus of my story arcs is much clearer.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

Darkkin said:


> Ten in two days.  Doable.
> 
> I was aiming to match or better my 45 from last year, but came in a bit under, with 34.    Even though my number is lower, the quality is better and the focus of my story arcs is much clearer.



The quality of your work fluctuates between good and brilliant.  To manage ten in two days, I'm not expecting to find too much quality, but I intend to better the laughable rubbish I've just posted


----------



## PiP (Apr 28, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> The only way I will be able to complete this is if I post complete and utter dross.
> I haven't yet decided if I'm prepared to do that.



It's a big ask, Phil. Do what you can and if you don't make it there is always the

*Pendekoid Poet* 		Awarded to a poet who has completed and posted more than fifteen poems in a NaPoWriMo challenge.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 28, 2017)

Darkkin said:


> Two days left can you go for fifteen?  You, too, Phil...That gives you the Pendekoid.




I have 21 poems, counting my Poets In Progress entry... and I have a few poems that need polishing, but I have lost my momentum....


----------



## Ariel (Apr 28, 2017)

I have 28.5 poems currently.  I don't know what's going to happen with that 0.5 but I like it so far.


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 28, 2017)

i move to permit poems submitted for
 "infidelity" and/or "end-stops and enjambment"
to count as 4 haikus each.

these works require significantly more
from each poet than simple form exploration
or concept draft work.

i propose 4 as a compromise between
3 and 5, based on my past participation
experience(s).

or i guess you could subtract 8 from me
for not participating in all 3 challenges...

what say ye?
_*ducks under table*_


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 28, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> but I have lost my momentum....


_*dangles carrot above keyboard*_


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 28, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> _*dangles carrot above keyboard*_



Vitamin A deficiency?


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 28, 2017)

doesn't _everyone_ eat carrots while they type poetry?
_*genuinely perplexed*
*hides carrot_ under _ keyboard*_
about to lose computer access, will try to pop in as able
_*leaves trail of gatorade*_


----------



## Tiashe (Apr 28, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> I have 21 poems, counting my Poets In Progress entry... and I have a few poems that need polishing, but I have lost my momentum....



Maybe you can fill the rest up with short poems like Haiku and Senryu?



Ariel said:


> I have 28.5 poems currently.  I don't know what's going to happen with that 0.5 but I like it so far.



You're half a poem ahead of me. >_>


----------



## Ariel (Apr 28, 2017)

Tiashe said:


> You're half a poem ahead of me. >_>



I work with snippets a lot.  They'll be part of one poem and get cut then make it into another poem.  I edit as I write and I write as I edit.  It becomes really confusing.


----------



## PiP (Apr 28, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> doesn't _everyone_ eat carrots while they type poetry?
> _*genuinely perplexed*
> *hides carrot_ under _ keyboard*_



I often eat celery as it burns calories/


----------



## Tiashe (Apr 28, 2017)

Ariel said:


> I work with snippets a lot.  They'll be part of one poem and get cut then make it into another poem.  I edit as I write and I write as I edit.  It becomes really confusing.



Yep it sounds confusing to me too lol.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 28, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> The only way I will be able to complete this is if I post complete and utter dross.
> I haven't yet decided if I'm prepared to do that.



Post drafts.  

Really.  I do.  Then I go back and [strike]spit on[/strike] polish them later.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 28, 2017)

Make that 29.5.  If I get a chance to tonight that 0.5 will become a full one.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 28, 2017)

Ariel said:


> I work with snippets a lot.  They'll be part of one poem and get cut then make it into another poem.  I edit as I write and I write as I edit.  It becomes really confusing.



Lol! Me too! I really scraped my documents dry for every snippet that could be used.  The poetry gods did take pity on me and throw me a few new poems that didn't come from my snippet file, but still...it was 

ruff! ruff! ruff!


----------



## nickba (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok I made it to 15. Well done to anyone who made 30. Much harder than I had anticipated.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2017)

Gumby said:


> Lol! Me too! I really scraped my documents dry for every snippet that could be used.  The poetry gods did take pity on me and throw me a few new poems that didn't come from my snippet file, but still...it was
> 
> ruff! ruff! ruff!



Mine were mostly all new. I kept asking a friend for prompts. I made it to 30 last night. Going to try to keep going.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> The quality of your work fluctuates between good and brilliant.  To manage ten in two days, I'm not expecting to find too much quality, but I intend to better the laughable rubbish I've just posted




We tend to be our own worst critics, everyone else writes from personal experience and observations.  Reality is a lot tougher than nonsense.  I have a bunch of duffusy fairy tales.   And like the guy set up to beat the house odds, I have a system.  Memorised scales and forms.  Like one of the _Big Fake Book_ many musicians have.  You guys are working without nets.  I'm on the bottom rungs of the monkey bars.  Nice and safe.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 29, 2017)

We definitely are our own toughest critics, D.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 29, 2017)

I've mentioned this before, I had a poetry journal that I've kept and many of these I've put together (like Arial's snippets) from what I had already written down.  A few were new, and I've managed 31 (actually I have several more older poems I could use but decided I might put them in the workshop next month).  No matter how you approach it 30 poems in one month is darned hard.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2017)

I want to explore a sprint version of this ... seven in a week or somesuch.  I don't know what to call it though or how to implement/organize it.  Something about having to do *something* makes it easier to draft. Then, there's a nice pile of work to go back to.

It could run as a solo event whenever someone was motivated to try it.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2017)

I like that idea.

We could call it "Seven in Seven."  Like the drink.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2017)

We could spell it 7in7.  Or maybe think of other options for names.   Didn't someone write a book called seveneves  ?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 29, 2017)

Neal Stephenson.  And I like 7in7 better.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah, I saw it when I was looking for Something Else (cuz that's the way of things).    Okay, 7in7 and .... it'll just be a thing you can do.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2017)

In the UK there's a fizzy drink called 7-up, if that's any use.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 30, 2017)

Closing on a rubaiyat, the first I've tried...(Warning:  Be perpared to run in terror, it is that bad.)


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm over, but have a draft of a "sonnet" in iambic heptameter.  .... I .... am torn.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 30, 2017)

I quite like the 7in7 idea. That's a great way to have material to work with and edit. Good ideas Ariel and Astro!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 30, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> In the UK there's a fizzy drink called 7-up, if that's any use.


We have it stateside too.  A Seven and Seven is a cocktail of Seagram's 7 and 7-Up.



danielstj said:


> I quite like the 7in7 idea. That's a great way to have material to work with and edit. Good ideas Ariel and Astro!


Thanks but other than the name it's all Astro.


----------



## EllaLouis (May 1, 2017)

Seven once a month is a great idea!


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2017)

EllaLouis said:


> Seven once a month is a great idea!



If it keeps you here.....


----------



## EllaLouis (May 1, 2017)

I am lazy -- I need pressure of a deadline -- however friendly and delightful the company here...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 1, 2017)

I just wanted to say it was a pleasure to work alongside you superb poets in this challenge. It made me feel good to be working, almost, with you all.

: D


----------



## Darkkin (May 2, 2017)

Thought I would be all poemed out...But not quite.  I went back and linked my 'chapters' of _Catch the Last_ as well as completed the penultimate 'chapter' tonight.  I worked with the individual quatrain poems for NaPoem, but seeing the nearly finished product...Well, it looks like I may have actually accompished something!  A story told in tandem, not random.


----------



## -xXx- (May 2, 2017)

astroannie said:


> I want to explore a sprint version of this ... seven in a week or somesuch.  I don't know what to call it though or how to implement/organize it.  Something about having to do *something* makes it easier to draft. Then, there's a nice pile of work to go back to.
> 
> It could run as a solo event whenever someone was motivated to try it.



k.
seriously eccentric granted,
but i'll throw it out there anyway.

part of my annual routine includes
a personal (re)defining of
10 days of awe

2017 will run from sunset wed, 09/20/2017,
and for my purposes,
through 10/01/2017.

now, one might say,
"but you are not jewish"
to which i might reply,
"do you not seek beauty
in all forms?"

so for 10 of 30 days i obligate every year,
i focus on the awe.some.ness
of life - despite all else.
largely through poetry.
'cuz it's cool like that.
jussayin'


----------



## aj47 (May 2, 2017)

So are you suggesting a tithe of somesort?

How .... Western(?)!

Don't tell anyone but I did up 7in7 medals to deliver to Cran if we decide to make this a badge event.

Anyway, yeah, we could poll for it 7 or 10.  I think the last _n_ days of the month.  Any month except April.  You'd have to declare your intent.  

What does everyone think?


----------



## Darkkin (May 2, 2017)

How about doing it the first week in September?  Gives poets time to recover from NaPoem, yet it's after summer break and before the holiday season and the height of the school year...


----------



## aj47 (May 2, 2017)

Well, okay,  here's the thing, Darkkin, we're looking for something that can be done more than once -- NaPo is once/year.  I'm leery of anyone doing it *every month* but having it available every month would be okay, I think if people declared for it (i.e. if you said by xyz date that you were doing 7in7 for uvw month, then we could track you and badge you if you earn it).  

Perhaps quarterly?  The three quarters that don't start with April?  

I want to do this as a community thing, not as my saying, "We're doing *this*!" so I'm trying to ask questions and get ideas.  

I'll do a multi-option poll once we've gathered more ideas.


----------



## -xXx- (May 2, 2017)

i support unconscious processing.
the first full calendar week of each month
a participant checks in as active.
the last 3 days of that week,
3 poems may be posted.
(storing drafts is fine, but each poet
should select the 3 they are most
connecting with)
per quarter it should be narrowed
again to 3
and
at the end of the 10 days of awe
(or first week of september)
each poet can post the 3 developed
pieces they have most connected with.

there would be no problem with april,
as 3 drafts could be carried forward
toward the "snippets of awe" expected
to take root and reach heavenward
in september.

there are alot of very busy poets
with less discretionary time and
second wind energy.

this is like a personal baton race,
with regular sprint legs.


----------



## aj47 (May 2, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> i support unconscious processing.
> the first full calendar week of each month
> a participant checks in as active.
> the last 3 days of that week,
> ...



ooo


----------



## Baby Firefly (May 9, 2017)

I'm still kicking myself for "missing out" on this, haha. For a couple of weeks in April, I saw a near constant stream of poetry in my newsfeed and I was like, "holy crow, where is this coming from?! I love this!" and then I found out about NaPoWriMo. By then, it was too late to start the "challenge" so I decided to sit that one out (I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to just...jumping into things halfway through, I guess you could say). 

I'm pretty giddy that this has its own section on here though! Lots to read.


----------



## PiP (May 9, 2017)

Hi BF, you can still join our monthly poetry challenges. We have two: the Pip Challenge which is judged and the Monthly challenge which is decided by a poll.


----------



## aj47 (May 9, 2017)

Baby Firefly said:


> I'm still kicking myself for "missing out" on this, haha. For a couple of weeks in April, I saw a near constant stream of poetry in my newsfeed and I was like, "holy crow, where is this coming from?! I love this!" and then I found out about NaPoWriMo. By then, it was too late to start the "challenge" so I decided to sit that one out (I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to just...jumping into things halfway through, I guess you could say).
> 
> I'm pretty giddy that this has its own section on here though! Lots to read.



We're discussing a couple of options for other seasonal poetry events in addition to our monthlies.  I'll be posting a poll soon about them in the Poetry Discussions area.


----------



## Firemajic (May 9, 2017)

:applause::applause::applause: Love this idea..


----------



## EllaLouis (May 27, 2017)

Looked around but didn't see any polls or decisions on this kinda mini NaPo thang ...


----------



## PiP (May 27, 2017)

Good point, Ella!


----------



## aj47 (May 27, 2017)

Yes, I was eaten by FreeCodeCamp  

I'll post the 7in7 poll, probably tomorrow after I make salads.


----------



## EllaLouis (May 27, 2017)

Hope you moderators know I am the last person to push anyone who is actually working around here.
Lazybones Ella
WHEN she goes fishin'/ I bet she keeps wishin'/the fish don't bite at her liiiine...


----------



## PiP (May 27, 2017)

Nice to see you back and cracking the whip! Ya, missed us...


----------



## EllaLouis (May 27, 2017)

Umm yes, I did.


----------



## aj47 (May 27, 2017)

lol, I just need a round tuit. 

About awe... it was discussed and determined that *Groups* are better suited.  We'll figure out where to put the stickies to make people aware.

About 7in7 ... poll will be forthcoming ... 


I really was eaten .... it's seductively easy because the regular challenges are itty-bitty baby steps so I can polish of several in rapid-fire succession.  The projects are tougher--but interesting (which is its own peril).  I also interview Tuesday for a volunteer position and I'm gearing up for that.


----------



## PiP (May 27, 2017)

astroannie said:


> l
> About awe... it was discussed and determined that *Groups* are better suited.  We'll figure out where to put the stickies to make people aware.
> 
> A.



I am intrigued - what is 'awe'? Please can you link to the discussion?


----------



## EllaLouis (May 27, 2017)

Annie
What an esoteric niche life you lead!!
Back in the day, I did hang out with a programmer and learnt the basics only of the poetry of Pascal.
And they say GOD moves in mysterious ways...! Try cold pizza eating programmers!


----------



## aj47 (May 27, 2017)

PiP said:


> I am intrigued - what is 'awe'? Please can you link to the discussion?



It's -xXx-'s thing ... see prior pages of this discussion.  The "we should do it as a group" was PM.  I'll PM you and catch you up.


----------



## EllaLouis (Jun 17, 2017)

Any Sevens coming up, that one week per month thing? 
Being selfish, as I need a push--

BUT I would volunteer to crit (I only do kind, so call it comment/cheer on as during NaPo!) each and every one, as things are sloooow here in summer...


----------



## PiP (Mar 4, 2018)

April is looming on the horizon and so is NaPoWriMo. Who's up for this year's challenge?



astroannie said:


> NaPoWriMo is National Poetry Writing Month. Celebrated in April, it is a challenge for poets to create 30 poems in 30 days.
> 
> Any form is welcome. Any style, too. The only criterion is that it be poetry.
> 
> ...


----------



## EllaLouis (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinking about it!


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 5, 2018)

Alright, I'm in.  Thursdays will be my cheat days (as in I'll do a haiku).


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

What do you have to do? Is it just a different poem each day or do you have to use different poetic forms each day for a month? I am thinking of joining this year but I'm not sure of what it entails.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 5, 2018)

Once again, time won't be on my side this year.  I don't rule out doing NaPo, but see how it goes  .
Because I struggled with time management last year, doing it was a blast: writing the first things that came into my head, a quick edit, and post  . From that, I did actually manage to extract three fairly reasonable poems so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

Phil Istine said:


> Because I struggled with time management last year, doing it was a blast: writing the first things that came into my head, a quick edit, and post  . From that, I did actually manage to extract three fairly reasonable poems so it wasn't a total loss.



That's why I love NaPo... you write from stream of consciousness and don't have time to procrastinate.  It's a great cure for writer's block I am going to do what I can...  Surprise yourself!


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

EllaLouis said:


> Thinking about it!



Excellent! We had such fun last year... felt like running a marathon but we got there!



andrewclunn said:


> Alright, I'm in.  Thursdays will be my cheat days (as in I'll do a haiku).



That's great! you can help me persuade EllaLouise 

*Laughing HAiku... I find that really challenging. LAst time I wrote one it took several days.



H.Brown said:


> What do you have to do? Is it just a different poem each day or do you have to use different poetic forms each day for a month? I am thinking of joining this year but I'm not sure of what it entails.



Hiya, Hannah. It's 30 poems in 30 days. Can be any form you want so it's no pressure. We have some prompts <here >f you get stuck for ideas and we  will add to them over the next few weeks


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 5, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> What do you have to do? Is it just a different poem each day or do you have to use different poetic forms each day for a month? I am thinking of joining this year but I'm not sure of what it entails.



Thirty poems in thirty days.  It needn't be one a day.  Last year one poet finished in about two weeks and another (me) needed ten in the last two days.
There are no rules about form.  Everything is poet's choice.  The only rule is that they must be started and finished in the month of April - no modifying of previous work.

It isn't necessarily about quality, though so much the better if you achieve that.  Some of my offerings were dire, but I did go back to a few of them at a later date and improved them.  Best of all, I had a great laugh doing it.  I needed to resort to micro-poetry to make it to thirty.  If you want some terrible examples, mine from last year are linked from this thread.
If I can get away with that, anything goes  .


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks guys looks like I'm in.  Be challenge but a fun one.


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> Thanks guys looks like I'm in.  Be challenge but a fun one.



that's great. The important thing is to make it fun and support and motivate each other.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably going to try again, this year. Psyching myself up for it!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

PiP said:


> that's great. The important thing is to make it fun and support and motivate each other.



Motivate and support others, well Pip I'm sure I can manage that. I'm looking forward to it. As you said lets surprise ourselves.


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

Gumby said:


> Probably going to try again, this year. Psyching myself up for it!





H.Brown said:


> Motivate and support others, well Pip I'm sure I can manage that. I'm looking forward to it. As you said lets surprise ourselves.



Excellent!


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

BTW: As astroannie has retired and moved on, we have a new host  Poor thing was ambushed...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

PiP said:


> BTW: As astroannie has retired and moved on, we have a new host  Poor thing was ambushed...



Who you ambushed Pip?


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 5, 2018)

As an addendum to my earlier post, the following may be helpful.  Although many of the poems posted in NaPo month are not much more than first draft standard, it can be a good idea to work on and regularly improve a couple in the background.  These would more likely be posted later in the month.
Other tips: Find a piece of prose and re-work it into poetry.  Use the prompts thread for ideas when the river dries up.  Look around at adverts (I used the railway station ad board last year); adverts often contain little nuggets of wordplay that can be expanded.  Be more observant - it's surprising what everyday situations can be manipulated into poetry.  Don't be afraid to laugh at yourself - some of my greatest belly laughs have been about writing poetry about my attempts to write poetry.


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> Who you ambushed Pip?



A nice surprise 



> Phil Istine said:
> 
> 
> > As an addendum to my earlier post, the following may be helpful.  Although many of the poems posted in NaPo month are not much more than first draft standard, it can be a good idea to work on and regularly improve a couple in the background.  These would more likely be posted later in the month.
> ...


----------



## Darren White (Mar 5, 2018)

PiP said:


> BTW: As astroannie has retired and moved on, we have a new host  Poor thing was ambushed...





H.Brown said:


> Who you ambushed Pip?



You're not going to believe this Hannah, but PiP ambushed me.
I just COULD NOT say no (just kidding)

This is the first event ever I'll host, and it's one that lasts a whole month... a sort of binge-hosting 
I hope to see you all participating.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 5, 2018)

PiP said:


> BTW: As astroannie has retired and moved on, we have a new host  Poor thing was ambushed...


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Darren White said:


> You're not going to believe this Hannah, but PiP ambushed me.
> I just COULD NOT say no (just kidding)
> 
> This is the first event ever I'll host, and it's one that lasts a whole month... a sort of binge-hosting
> I hope to see you all participating.



To be fair Darren I thought it was you. As a host of 2 challenges I can say that it is time consuming but in my opinion worth it.  Thanks for taking on the challenge.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 5, 2018)

It will be a challenge for me


----------



## PiP (Mar 5, 2018)

Darren White said:


> You're not going to believe this Hannah, but PiP ambushed me.
> I just COULD NOT say no (just kidding)
> 
> This is the first event ever I'll host, and it's one that lasts a whole month... a sort of binge-hosting
> I hope to see you all participating.



I did promise Darren the use of my pointy stick when NaPo's were slacking!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 5, 2018)

Darren White said:


> It will be a challenge for me



I've no doubt you are up for the challenge, Darren.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 5, 2018)

Darren White said:


> It will be a challenge for me



You'll be fine Darren, I'm sure it will be another area in which you thrive.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 5, 2018)

All of you, thank you for having faith in me. I might need that pointy stick of PiP's


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 5, 2018)

april will be a bear for me.
i may find myself much more limited
where computer access is concerned.
worst-comes-to-worst, i can try to get
all writing done manually through the week
input in a single day.
that leaves very little time for reading
other poets. 

BUT
i think NaPoWriMo
has permission to use images
by BlondeAverageReader
(Colorful Kent & New Camera)
as prompt material,
AND
MAYBE
the other visual OPs
(esc et al)
would grant permission
as well.

try to tell me each of those isn't worth
1000 words.
ga'head....

as grand poobah.d.pomes,
sir darren,
would you like to confirm
the image prompt permission(s)?
pls.n.thx

PLUS
i'd like to try to index ALL of my
2016, 2017, 2018 first rights
to a single thread on the front end.
would that be okay?
pls.n.thx[SUB]2[/SUB]


----------



## Darren White (Mar 5, 2018)

Well xXx my dear friend  
English is only my third language. And I sometimes struggle to understand what is being said. 

What you wrote here for me is absolutely something I need a night for to decipher haha.

I'll be back later with a reply


----------



## Darren White (Mar 6, 2018)

xXx

Here is an attempt to answer your questions. I even had to ask for help understanding what you wrote, so could I ask you to please write to me in plain English next time? I'm asking with a smile, but also very seriously because I am honestly nonplussed, this was very difficult for me.



-xXx- said:


> april will be a bear for me.
> i may find myself much more limited
> where computer access is concerned.
> worst-comes-to-worst, i can try to get
> ...




I have read up in the thread, about previous years, and I saw there that you can write all your poems  to either the NaPo open forum or the Napo workshop without penalty (normally only two pieces can be posted to the creative board in a 24 hour period). We make an exception during NaPo Month.




> that leaves very little time for reading
> other poets.



Not to worry. We know you are with us in spirit.




> BUT
> i think NaPoWriMo
> has permission to use images
> by BlondeAverageReader
> ...



You will have to write the people whose pictures you wish to use yourself, in a PM. 
And remember to add the links to those prompts to
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/170670-NaPoWriMo-Prompts

Alternatively, you can use pictures from free-to-use sites like Pixabay or Unsplash. This is not something I need to do myself, it is the responsibility of every single participating poet 



> PLUS
> i'd like to try to index ALL of my
> 2016, 2017, 2018 first rights
> to a single thread on the front end.
> ...



That is no problem.

Cheers, Darren.


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 6, 2018)

Well, I'm in. Guess I should go dig up some weird forms from the depths of the internet...


----------



## Darren White (Mar 6, 2018)

Dust 'em off James, and blow some life into them.
There are so many poetry forms, we could fill two months with them


----------



## Ariel (Mar 6, 2018)

Prompts:

1) a series of haiku linked by topic (each haiku could be a different day)!
2) look up words behind certain feelings or experiences (exp: the smell after rain) connect those words to their entymology.
3) rewrite a myth or fairy tale. What is something new you can bring to it?
4) write a poem in homage or based off of one of the great poets.
5) what was the biggest life-changing event of your life? Write a series of poems about it.
6) Check out the poets-in-progress schedule; write a poem in one of those forms.
7) have an ear worm? Write a poem based on it.

Did anyone miss me?


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 6, 2018)

Ariel said:


> Prompts:
> 
> 1) a series of haiku linked by topic (each haiku could be a different day)!
> 2) look up words behind certain feelings or experiences (exp: the smell after rain) connect those words to their entymology.
> ...



Yes, and I'm hoping this means you'll be joining in 

What's an ear worm?


----------



## Ariel (Mar 6, 2018)

Those songs that get stuck in your head and your brain plays just part of it over and over.

And I don't know. I'm moving and have a lot of stuff going on lately so it depends on my schedule.


----------



## PiP (Mar 6, 2018)

Ariel said:


> Did anyone miss me?



 We all do...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2018)

Ariel said:


> Prompts:
> 
> Did anyone miss me?




YES... Hell yeah! yes, I miss you....


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 12, 2018)

can we start an index page for 2018?
i'll have to work a little along.
pls.n.thx,


----------



## PiP (Mar 12, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> can we start an index page for 2018?



Hi xXx not quite sure what you mean by starting an index page. Are you thinking it's a general index page?

Each NaPoo poet either posts their work to the open NaPo board and starts a new thread for each poem, or if they are posting to the NAPo workshop (to protect their first rights), each poet creates their own index page on the NaPo open board linking to the poems in the NaPo workshop. For example
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/170935-Phil-Istine-s-links-NaPoWriMo-2017

We don't do this until the challenge starts on April 1st


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 12, 2018)

k.
i'll try.
hope my schedule of obligations
and
access times line up.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 15, 2018)

Quick reminder...
As all serious poets do, check the Scotch stock in the cabinet, make sure it's enough to last 30 days.
You still have 16 days to forage food and such.
Hurry!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 16, 2018)

Below a list of people who so far have said they'll participate 

-xXx-
Andrewclunn
Anita M Shaw
Audrey
Clark
Cugoano
Darkkin
Darren
FireMajic
Gumby
H Brown
Hikerpoet
James 剣 斧 血
Jenthepen
Krysondra
MarLa
Ned
Pelwrath
Phil Istine
Pip
Pulse
RH Peat
RhythmovPain
Sara Ella
Syed
Tinacrabapple
TL Murphy
TuesdayEve


----------



## PiP (Mar 26, 2018)

Please remember NaPo does not start until the 1st of April. Any poems posted prior to April 1st will be removed.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 26, 2018)

Ignore.


----------



## PiP (Mar 26, 2018)

Participants *can* post more than one poem a day because some members have limited access to the internet, PC or RL happens and they get behind schedule; this has already been agreed. As far as posting poems prior to April 1st,  this is a no go area. What's happened other years was down to the moderator/challenge host. I'll update the rules.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 31, 2018)

PiP said:


> Please remember NaPo does not start until the 1st of April. Any poems posted prior to April 1st will be removed.




There are at least four threads up so far...hmm.

-  Observations of a Grey Duck


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 31, 2018)

I assume you're allowing for those who live to the east of our meridian, Pip.  Aussies and Kiwis might want to start posting around midday our time, although that bit has passed.  We are probably around Hong Kong by now.


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2018)

Phil Istine said:


> I assume you're allowing for those who live to the east of our meridian, Pip.  Aussies and Kiwis might want to start posting around midday our time, although that bit has passed.  We are probably around Hong Kong by now.



I did wonder so I've pulled for now while I check.   I don't know where people are based so wondered if it was a false start or time difference. LoL... I love it that poets are Soooo keen


----------



## Darren White (Mar 31, 2018)

Phil Istine said:


> I assume you're allowing for those who live to the east of our meridian, Pip.  Aussies and Kiwis might want to start posting around midday our time, although that bit has passed.  We are probably around Hong Kong by now.



We, in Europe, start earlier too. Is of course allowed. There are so many time zones out there. NaPo starts April 1 for everyone at a different time. We'll manage


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 31, 2018)

PiP said:


> I did wonder so I've pulled for now while I check.   I don't know where people are based so wondered if it was a false start or time difference. LoL... I love it that poets are Soooo keen



I'll start my thread now as I'm going out later, but I won't write any poetry until after midnight.  I can't pull the wool over your eyes as we are on the same meridian  .
ETA.  Perhaps I better leave it till later, on second thoughts.


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2018)

This reminds me of camping out overnight for the first day of the Harrods sale. As long as people don't post poems before the 1st... that's cool.


----------



## RHPeat (Mar 31, 2018)

Carole




Unfair, unfair, you always get to go first. You best keep running sweety-pie. You can post today but I have to wait until tomorrow. 

:sylvestertweety:
Did you say half a cup?


As the rabbit said to the Mad Hatter — don't be late, don't be late, for a very important date. And merry unbirthday to you.
And the cat smiles. 


a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 31, 2018)

Looking forward to it, will try and post my first one tomrrow, but I am at work all day and my next day off isn't until next week end, roll on NaPWrM. 

RH I have spent my shift at work today with The Mad Hatter as I was Alice on our trail.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 2, 2018)

*Just to clarify, because apparently some people are having trouble understanding this.  The TAG NaPoem 2018 is SPECIFIC to the thread Darkkin's NaPoem 2018 and only to the aforementioned thread.  It has no effect on any other member or their posts.  It is merely an identifier for MY NaPoem pieces.  Nothing more, nothing less.  Feel free to ignore it as it is inert and meaningless to all other parties.  And as one has to dig to find the thread in the first place, please ignore this post because it is most likely irrelevant.


*


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 3, 2018)

There are so many nicely written poems, I'm spending more time reading them than on my poem! This isn't fair.:topsy_turvy:


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 3, 2018)

Pelwrath said:


> There are so many nicely written poems, I'm spending more time reading them than on my poem! This isn't fair.:topsy_turvy:



There are a lot of quality poems being posted, that I didn't know where to begin reading yesterday, now I just hope that I can post on every participating member's poems at least once or twice. Well done so far everyone.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 11, 2018)

How many poems have you people collectively written in the few days I've been unavailable? That's going to take some time to read...


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi James I did wonder where you were, glad you have joined our party, it's popular around these parts as you have seen. We have a lot of great poems, including your own now in the mix.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 11, 2018)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> How many poems have you people collectively written in the few days I've been unavailable? That's going to take some time to read...



Actually, none since I had the temerity to use...(gasp)...words.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 13, 2018)

*Reciprocation*

Just wanted to say that time and fatigue are a problem for me as I'm working very long days and have some difficult life issues occupying me too.  Just posting the odd poem is an effort.  However, my main concern is reciprocation.  I'll post the odd comment on others' work when I'm not nodding at the keyboard but I know that I'm not reciprocating in the way people deserve.  So, sorry about that.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 13, 2018)

Phil, that is no problem, we all have real life interfering sometimes, and we all do what we can, so don't worry please


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 13, 2018)

Phil;
  Take care of life first any poems you post are fine. Reciprocating is an unexpected bonus.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2018)

Just like a savings account, you've been paying it forward since I've been here, Phil.  Going way above and beyond commenting on threads no one else would bother with.  Always a kind word and helpful insight.  People don't forget things like that.  You've done more good than you can know.  Take care of yourself first.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 15, 2018)

Today is the 15th
And we are halfway!
Now, I don't know about you, but I am enjoying myself. Keep it up everyone, we're doing a great job.
And remember, you don't need to write masterpieces (although you are allowed to), ending up with a bunch of workable drafts is fantastic too.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 15, 2018)

Darren White said:


> ending up with a bunch of workable drafts is fantastic too.



Well that's lucky


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah, after around number 10 I decided to stop editing so much and recognized that this is largely going to be first or second pass stuff, with the hopes of revising and improving later.  With that weight off, the inspiration is so much easier.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 16, 2018)

Exactly Andrew, makes it a lot easier, doesn't it?


----------



## Darren White (Apr 20, 2018)

You won't believe it, but we already did 2/3, and only have 1/3 left to go. 
And I also think this is GREAT fun, far more fun than I expected 

Keep it coming, all of you!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 20, 2018)

'When you've done what does not exist because you do not exist by the parameters of quantification...'

-  Conversations with Fennec, the (Quantum) Pocket Fox  :wink:


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 22, 2018)

It's been frustrating at times enjoyable most others. Reading others poems, for me at least, has been more beneficial than the ones I've written. Thank you all for helping learn and develop as a poet.


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 22, 2018)

Trying so hard not to phone it in in the home stretch.  Glad I'm doing this, but damn, I might not do it again next year.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 23, 2018)

Next year you've forgotten all about that, and you'll have fun again


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 23, 2018)

Darren White said:


> You won't believe it, but we already did 2/3, and only have 1/3 left to go.
> And I also think this is GREAT fun, far more fun than I expected
> 
> Keep it coming, all of you!



Maybe you have, but I haven't 
It was folly for me to try it this year and I now need two a day to complete it.  Still, I wrote ten in two days at the end of April '17, and one of them was actually OK.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 23, 2018)

Last year I took the 30/poems 30/days as a challenge, and accomplished it, but it really took a lot out of me. Not really interested doing it again, but it's an interesting exercise, and reading some of the poems and the critiques has enhanced my understanding of poetry.  I do think, though, that it reminds me of a sprinter trying to run a marathon.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 23, 2018)

For me that would feel the same way if I regarded those 30 poems as my best work. So I decided to take it easy... I have 30 drafts after I finished this, and it makes me feel rich. 30 drafts that are hopefully worth editing to masterpieces


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 23, 2018)

I will admit that despite quantity over quality, many here have produced some darn good poetry.


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 30, 2018)

Have 20 poems to write today... hmm


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2018)

LOL James, write 20 haiku, only 60 lines


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 30, 2018)

Darren White said:


> LOL James, write 20 haiku, only 60 lines



I haven't written twenty senryu, but I've done five, and several of similar length.  Mind you, I still had to put some thought into the wording.  Political events have supplied some decent material this time around, It was my intention to write more longer pieces but time has been my enemy.
2 PM on the last day here - and two poems to go.  Time for coffee


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 30, 2018)

Boom
Big Squig
Ya dun know


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 30, 2018)

Well done to all those that have crossed the finish line and posted their 30. And to those still slogging through, come on you can do it, we all believe in you.

This was my first time doing NaPoWriMo and I must say it was a right laugh now I have pleanty of reading to do on all the posted poems. 

Thank you to all involved in hosting, moderatifng and competing.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 30, 2018)

I just posted my number 30 and can't believe that I forgot to number my poem AGAIN!!!!  I have been doing the same thing through the whole month and it's so frustrating to not be able to edit the title and correct it. Oh well, April is over and I can go back to my bumbling ways with impunity now.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 30, 2018)

jenthepen said:


> I just posted my number 30 and can't believe that I forgot to number my poem AGAIN!!!!  I have been doing the same thing through the whole month and it's so frustrating to not be able to edit the title and correct it. Oh well, April is over and I can go back to my bumbling ways with impunity now.



Oh Jen that would have done my head in, I've had to make an entry list just to keep mine straight or I would have had to count them each time I posted a new one, but well done on completing 30.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2018)

jenthepen said:


> I just posted my number 30 and can't believe that I forgot to number my poem AGAIN!!!!  I have been doing the same thing through the whole month and it's so frustrating to not be able to edit the title and correct it. Oh well, April is over and I can go back to my bumbling ways with impunity now.



Is ok Jen, I'll sort it out, and I can count to 30, no worries


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 30, 2018)

Darren White said:


> Is ok Jen, I'll sort it out, and I can count to 30, no worries


Are you sure Darren? do you have enough fingers and toes? Hahaha, only joking, well done for hosting.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 30, 2018)

Darren White said:


> Is ok Jen, I'll sort it out, and I can count to 30, no worries



Let's hope my counting is as good as yours, Darren.  I kept track by posting one poem every day. I missed once and posted two the next day so I'm pretty confident it's right. #-o


----------



## PiP (Apr 30, 2018)

The clock is ticking... have you completed 30 in 30?

A HUGE *thank you* to our host Darren who has done an *amazing* job motivating all our NaPo poets.

:applause:


----------



## Gumby (Apr 30, 2018)

He certainly did! Excellent job of hosting, Darren.


----------



## Darren White (May 1, 2018)

All of you, thank you so much for making this a wonderful event! I'll give one or two poets the chance to catch up today, and then I'll work my way through the ocean of poems you/we all have produced


----------



## Mrcheese (May 1, 2018)

Hi Darren I've just posted mine on the last poem I need to complete as I didn't have chance yesterday finishing work late


----------



## Darren White (May 1, 2018)

That is fine 
I'll start counting and checking tomorrow, giving everyone today to finish what still needs finishing.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 25, 2019)

*One more week*

One more week to go, and it's *NaPo* time!
Please do *not* start writing one single poem before April 1

-xXx-  you are allowed to start a thread, but please, no poems in it, just the outline for the month.

Everyone else: please read this thread again carefully, it contains important information:
https://www.writingforums.com/threa...aPoWriMo-Index-Thread-for-Your-Posts-Computer

It's exciting, isn't it


----------



## Darren White (Mar 29, 2019)

Three more days. Prepare yourself mentally, flex those poetic muscles, make your fingers supple. Start gathering ideas, enough for the upcoming 30 days.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Darren White (Mar 29, 2019)

You can do it, you can do it, Gumby


----------



## Darren White (Mar 31, 2019)

Tomorrow we start. Remember, if you wish to protect first rights, post your poems in the appropriate workshop, and create an index thread here in this forum. If you need an example, have a look at my index thread from 2018, and see how it works:
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/176688-Darren-s-2018-NaPo-thread

One more night and we start!


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2019)

Good morning/afternoon/night poets, for me it's April 1, and my first poem is out there. I hope to see many of yours join me today


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 1, 2019)

Good morning and welcome to April 1st. My 1st poem of the 2019 NaPoWriMo is also up.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 2, 2019)

Good foundations pave the way...I know this cast, these characters, all I need to do is listen and they will lead.  Insanity or inspiration?  To be honest, I don't really know.  These moments of being allowed to hide inside my head and let my mind run are fleeting, but all the more precious for their scarcity.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 4, 2019)

How the heck did I an ddo all of you keep up with commenting on them all, with suggested improvements, and posting your own great poems? I try and comment and post my stuff, but after 4 days I don't know if I'll be able to keep up.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 4, 2019)

That is okay, I cannot comment on everyone either. Just make it a fun month, not  stressed one


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 4, 2019)

Pelwrath said:


> How the heck did I an ddo all of you keep up with commenting on them all, with suggested improvements, and posting your own great poems? I try and comment and post my stuff, but after 4 days I don't know if I'll be able to keep up.



Don't worry about it.  I did NaPo last year (but not this year).
I only managed it by writing some pretty awful micropoetry, though some pieces turned out okay.
I made very few comments on others' work.  Time is tight sometimes.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 4, 2019)

I tend to run fast and quiet.  Out of sight, out of mind...


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 4, 2019)

Darkkin

Out of sight I'll agree but rarely out of mind.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 6, 2019)

Crap...double digits


----------



## Gumby (Apr 6, 2019)

Napo always moves so fast! I start out commenting, but end up scrambling.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 6, 2019)

Had my books out for the first time in almost a week...and it screams to how much of a life I don't have.  First Saturday I have had off in more time than I care to think and I'm researching carrion bird species of Africa at 5:00 am!  Gah...Google works for ideas, but when it comes to finer details, I honestly prefer print.

On a more sane not, my best friend made me people (interact with life other than my cat and dogs) last night.  And for introvert, I actually had a good time, especially given the fact that I avoid generally people on principle.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 6, 2019)

You avoid people but research carrion birds!  Hannibal Lecter should take lesson.  Actually,  poem with such a subject could be very introspective or allusional.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 6, 2019)

Pelwrath said:


> You avoid people but research carrion birds!  Hannibal Lecter should take lesson.  Actually,  poem with such a subject could be very introspective or allusional.



Carrion birds get a bad rap because they are one of nature's recyclers.  Hyenas, same story, but it doesn't make them any less amazing as animals in their own right.  The Lammargeyer or bearded vulture is one idea I had been kicking around for a while.  That and a saying in African lore, the some vultures can fly so high, they fly beyond the present and look into the future.  There have been cases of the Ruppell's Vulture of reaching soaring heights of more than 37,000 feet.  The Lammergeyer is only slightly further down the list at 24,000 feet.  To save the blues of the world, the raff and scaff of the realms must unite.  Plundering pelicans, scoffed at rabbits, exiled hyenas, thieving macaques, and dodos.  How can such a ramshackle collection of creatures save themselves, muchless, their world?


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 10, 2019)

Just finished a piece using a rhyme, refrain pattern I've never tried before.  Not sure if I love it or hate it.  Primary A rhyme like the villanelle, but instead of the refrain word being on the closing line of each tercet, the refrain holds true in the second line of each tercet, with the closing tercet repeating the first line, but rhyming the refrain of the second line.  Whacked out, just like our weather at the moment.  Two remain...

Coming Soon:  Kettle at the Bone Garden and the Councils of Flight.

The total now stands at 50.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2019)

Last NaPoWriMo day, officially. Unofficially I give you a few more days to catch up if you haven't finished yet.
By Friday this week I'll start counting and handing out the awards for everyone who completed the full 30 poems for this year 
You're almost there, go for it!


----------



## PiP (May 1, 2019)

Well done to ALL the poets who participated in NaPO. It was heartening to see so many quality poems and the camaraderie between the poets.

A HUGE vote of thanks must go to our NaPo host, Darren, who has been amazing! How about we all give him a Reputation point by way of thanks


----------



## ned (May 1, 2019)

thank you Darren for running such a fun event -

I could only manage rhyming haiku! - and my admiration goes out to you and all the other poets who wrote proper poems throughout the month.


----------



## dannyboy (May 1, 2019)

yes thanks Darren, exactly how many poems have you read/written this last month?

Well done to all the participants, bloody hell some of the poems you guys produced were amazing!

Now to catch up on work!!!!


----------



## Darkkin (May 1, 2019)

Kudos Darren for wearing so many hats this month.  Well done!


----------



## Gumby (May 1, 2019)

Yes, great job of hosting and encouraging all of us, Darren!


----------



## Darren White (May 2, 2019)

I want to thank every single one of you for participating and making it a success. It was a marathon, but a good one. And I must say, one of my hats was reading all of your poetry, and I've seen so many great poems, it was a pleasure 

You all have until tomorrow to finish unfinished work!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 2, 2020)

It's that time of year again. A few more weeks to prepare yourself mentally, and to flex your fingers and your inspiration.

I'll be hosting the NaPoWriMo event for the third year in a row. The previous two years were a blast, and I have enjoyed myself enormously, and I am sure the participants did as well.

I hope it will be a big success again this year


----------



## Darren White (Mar 11, 2020)

Three more weeks before we start. Sign up for 30 days of fun. Join us


----------



## Pulse (Mar 11, 2020)

I am toying with the idea of writing drama.  I've got a feeling it won't work first time; but I'd like my thirty poems to be somehow connected.  i.e. if I am going to take the challenge, itwould be easier to maintain continuity than have to start a whole new story every day.
This is quite difficult for me.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 11, 2020)

Like last year's clowns?


----------



## Pulse (Mar 11, 2020)

Maybe. That would be easier than having to visualise all the movement on a stage, though maybe less interesting.  Last year I had more of a plot.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 13, 2020)

Pulse said:


> Maybe. That would be easier than having to visualise all the movement on a stage, though maybe less interesting.  Last year I had more of a plot.


i think it would be cool
if you could "capture the essence"
in thirty individual places
or
do 4 cycles thru 7 places
with intro/extro.

what you see as an emerging
unifying thread
might be timely.

best,

i'm gonna work with 3 phrases + committed themes
emphasis on work _with_


----------



## Darren White (Mar 16, 2020)

Two more weeks before we start.
I think we all can use a bit of escape from the real world?
At least I do, so I will embrace the April month, and I hope you will all join me to make it a great month.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 24, 2020)

One more week, poets. One more week.
Difficult times all around and ahead of us. Let's make it a fun and relaxed month of April.
What say you?


----------



## PiP (Mar 24, 2020)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes, let's enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 24, 2020)

I wasn't going to bother this year, but it looks like I'll have plenty of time on my hands.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 24, 2020)

Glad you'll be  joining us


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2020)

For each of us April 1 starts on a different moment, with all these timezones. You start when for you a new April-day has started. So, yes Mish, go ahead and write 
And btw THIS here is the chat-thread.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm soooooo happy to see so many poets joining us.
Thank you,  all of you.  We're going to make this an awesome month.  Together


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 1, 2020)

Darren White said:


> I'm soooooo happy to see so many poets joining us.
> Thank you,  all of you.  We're going to make this an awesome month.  Together



I think it is a good thing to have something positive and creative to focus on


----------



## Foxee (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow! I almost didn't join this even though I'd had such a nice invitation to it (thank you, Darren) and I didn't realize it would be fun, elated to see people putting in such a tide of creative work this first day! 

Might be the most satisfying thing I have going on this month.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 7, 2020)

We've just managed our first full week! And it is awesome 
I want to thank you all for joining, and for making this such a lively and lovely Poetry month.


----------



## PiP (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks, Darren. You are a great host!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 7, 2020)

It is fun and pushing ourselves to write is a good thing, at least for me it is. It is a great plus to have such an awesome host as you, Darren.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 10, 2020)

For a while I'll be a little less on top of everything since I am sick (no, not the COVID-thing, there's more sickness in the world than the virus alone). I don't have the energy to comment on everyone's poems. I'm saying this with a lot of regret, because I love this month, and all of you for making it a success. And I trust you to continue even when I am less present


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 10, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon, Darren.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 10, 2020)

Please take care of you, Darren.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 10, 2020)

Feel better soon.... maybe just reading the poems will make you smile and help you feel connected 
*hugs*


----------



## Darren White (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you all for understanding 
Hugs.


----------



## Sara Ella (Apr 11, 2020)

I hope you feel better soon, my friend


----------



## Thaumiel (Apr 16, 2020)

Well a week with no internet was really... _helpful_.

Barely any work done and even less inspiration to write. Fiddlesticks.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh, bah, that really sucks!


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2020)

Only seven more poems to go! My humour is getting more bizarre with every poem! I am really enjoying this year's NaPo!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine is a figment of imagination...(Cryptopoems, a reality or hoax).


----------



## Darren White (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm finally back home again! Tired, but ready
So I'll try to be more active those last 4/5 days.

Come on people, we're almost there.
I'm enjoying this year's NaPoWriMo, so many of you are participating.

Thank you


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2020)

Darren White said:


> I'm finally back home again! Tired, but ready
> So I'll try to be more active those last 4/5 days.
> 
> Come on people, we're almost there.
> ...



Glad to hear your recovery is progressing, Darren.  Onwards and upwards.
Well, I've fallen behind with my poems and need to forget it, or concoct ten poems in two days.  When I first went for NaPo, I expected that I would have very little work to do or that I wouldn't be allowed out to do it.  However, my workload hasn't reduced by much and I am allowed out for it, so I've had less free time than anticipated.
Today the rain has started and it's only lunchtime and I won't be going back out there.  My inspiration is lacking so I've decided to turn to random pages on random novels and use the first phrase that catches my eye as the title.  I've even noticed some potential in words on food containers.   A couple of years ago I used railway station ads for inspiration 

I anticipate some pretty weird poems over the next couple of days


----------



## Darren White (Apr 29, 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much over NaPo. It's far more important to be able to work!!
But I must say, I am looking forward to your weird poems. 

I give everyone a few more days to finish, let's say three more days. I haven't been able to write my final three poems yet, and I have to build up more energy to be able to, but I WILL make it.


----------



## andrewclunn (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah, I'm going to come in at the half way point at this rate.  Who knew that working from home was going to give me LESS free time...


----------



## Ma'am (Apr 30, 2020)

Congrats, NaPoWriMo-ers. Thirty poems in a month is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Darren White (May 1, 2020)

I give you all a few days to finish the final few poems. On May 3 I will start counting all the poems, and handout awards for those poets who completed the full 30 days!
Thank you all so much for making this a success


----------



## H.Brown (May 1, 2020)

Congrats to everyone who took part, you all deserve a massive pat on the back guys


----------



## Phil Istine (May 2, 2020)

Darren White said:


> I give you all a few days to finish the final few poems. On May 3 I will start counting all the poems, and handout awards for those poets who completed the full 30 days!
> Thank you all so much for making this a success



Wow, a reprieve.  I'm way short, but if I have until the end of Sunday I may manage it.


----------



## Darren White (May 2, 2020)

Phil Istine said:


> Wow, a reprieve.  I'm way short, but if I have until the end of Sunday I may manage it.


Permission granted 
By Monday morning my time I start counting


----------



## midnightpoet (May 2, 2020)

Even though personal problems and illness has kept me from participating this year, even just reading and commenting has helped me keep my creative ability alive and has inspired (at least) a few new poems to work on.


----------



## Thaumiel (May 2, 2020)

Couldn't hack it this year, and unlike my previous attempts I decided against writing all the poems I'd need to catch up in the last few days... 

Congrats to everyone who stuck with it, well done!


----------



## -xXx- (May 2, 2020)

Darren White said:


> For a while I'll be a little less on top of everything since I am sick (no, not the COVID-thing, there's more sickness in the world than the virus alone). I don't have the energy to comment on everyone's poems. I'm saying this with a lot of regret, because I love this month, and all of you for making it a success. And I trust you to continue even when I am less present



belated well wishes
and
happy to hear you are feeling better.

thank you for the extension,
this can not be confused with
even the loosest impressions of typical april.

i am feeling fortunate in many ways.
apologies for not pushing some more insistent access alternatives,
BUT i do have a whole year
to read all the creations,
and they are *spectacular*, imho.

yeah,
i have a ton of form.n.format cleanup.
thank goodness i can say i'm not losing sleep over it.
jussayin'

best wfnapo yet?
_could be._
*thanks all-the-way-around.
be well.*


----------



## PiP (May 2, 2020)

It's just good to know you are safe, xXx


----------



## -xXx- (May 2, 2020)

PiP said:


> It's just good to know you are safe ridiculously persistent, xXx



yes.
yes, i am.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 20, 2021)

10, 11 days to go before we start!
Do you have a theme you'll be working with?
Or will you be freewheeling?
Time to start thinking and planning, or do you start each day in April with a fresh wordless head?


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 21, 2021)

A quest!  Let us away!


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 22, 2021)

Darren White said:


> 10, 11 days to go before we start!
> Do you have a theme you'll be working with?
> Or will you be freewheeling?
> Time to start thinking and planning, or do you start each day in April with a fresh wordless head?





Darkkin said:


> A quest!  Let us away!



i have a few *committed themes*.
i have fewer *governing concepts*.
i will *begin each day fresh*,
*snippets* to space throughout the day,
with concluding *images* each night.

as the final week often reduces to very minimal forms,
i will try a *different approach* this year.
i will thread early hour* unrefined as daily*,
and attempt to finish with *random-running-snippets-take-form*
during the last days.

_dunno how successful the approach will be_,
but beginning comfort level is pretty good.

have *core poetry references* rounded up.
still need to snag a single poet's work
for a sort of *focus-center-reflection* point.

i think i will have a *midpoint* and *finish line* *celebration*.
'cuz this year may be a tougher push, for me.
how 'bout you(ses)?


----------



## Gumby (Mar 22, 2021)

Yep, some core ideas and inspiration lined up and waiting.


----------



## Pulse (Mar 22, 2021)

I was quite surprised, somewhere near the beginning of this thread to see aj say he hadn't written 30 poems yet (and I think it was before the start of April).

As I understood the challenge, people shouldn't post stuff they's written prior to April.  Did I misunderstand.

So anyway, returning to the anticipation, I do not have a committed theme yet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Darren White (Mar 22, 2021)

Katrina, this thread is running for 6 years. Can you point me to the post you mean? In any case, aj hasn't been participating for about 3 years now.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 22, 2021)

aj47 said:


> That's why I was saying Pick One instead of assigning them to day numbers.  Also, I don't have 30 yet, so your input would be appreciated.



Looks like it may have been this one? Not sure what they meant but reading on from there it almost sounds as if they were discussing having a list of prompts for each day of napo.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 22, 2021)

No idea, but I can mean anything, so...
Most certainly not about having 30 poems ready
aj47 started the NaPo series here a few years ago, and I took over from him.


----------



## clark (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh lord! No 'daily' themes for napo! Desciphering Linear B pales in comparison to the mere thought of a poem each day. Even 'pails' (which I leave to your imaginations). IF I am mad enough to take on this Herculean task, it must be with Keats's admonition ringing in my ears: "if the poem comes not as easily as the leaves to the tree, it had better not come at all." Damned geniuses! Who put that bloody bar so high I can barely see it in the clouds? And don't let Darkkin's battle cry get you too excited. A little re-punctuation introduces a whole new perspective: "A quest? . . . let us AWAY!" I'm reminded of the little story of Paddy, the fiercest Dublin pub brawler in the history of Ireland, running wall-eyed in terror for the rear in his  first battle of WW II. An Officer stops him and says, "Paddy me lad, where're ye goin! The fightin's up there!!" And Paddy pants, "Fightin'! Is it fightin" yer callin' it? They're fuckin' KILLIN' each other up there!" 

Such is the joy in my heart as napo looms ...............................


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 22, 2021)

Pulse said:


> <snip>
> As I understood the challenge, people shouldn't post stuff they's written prior to April.  Did I misunderstand.
> 
> So anyway, returning to the anticipation, I do not have a committed theme yet.
> ...



*april 1 begins creative works*.
i try to request prep of index template prior to the first.
april seems to be particularly difficult (for 5 years?)
for local tech time predictability.
i'm still doing one per day...all month.
any connection time activities i can minimize
raises the probability of successful post.


i'd be interested
in your poetic view
of wellnesses
and
*creative expression*
within those *wellness spaces*.

it's been a tough time for many people.
*you have a unique voice*
i believe
speaks _to and for_ many so effect/affected.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 27, 2021)

4 more days and we start. Exciting!!


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm up for giving it a go this year but my confidence levels are not high. Creativity seems to be rising lately but endurance and organisation not so much. :indecisiveness:


----------



## Darren White (Mar 28, 2021)

Just participate and enjoy. That's the only thing of importance


----------



## Gumby (Mar 28, 2021)

jenthepen said:


> I'm up for giving it a go this year but my confidence levels are not high. Creativity seems to be rising lately but endurance and organisation not so much. :indecisiveness:



I find that (yes, I put out _a lot_ of _crapola_) but if I think of the goal as being to make myself move past any blocks or excuses I make for myself it becomes quite 'freeing'.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 28, 2021)

Gumby said:


> I find that (yes, I put out _a lot_ of _crapola_) but if I think of the goal as being to make myself move past any blocks or excuses I make for myself it becomes quite 'freeing'.



You're right! I'll use it as a way forward. Thanks, Gumby.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 29, 2021)

tomorrow it begins!


----------



## Darren White (Mar 31, 2021)

For some it is already April 1st!
Happy writing 
I start tomorrow. I am so looking forward to this month.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 31, 2021)

It's tomorrow for me, but yes some of you lucky ones start 'today'. Exciting! You all get a jump on the rest of us.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 1, 2021)

I have an utterly wretched sense of humour...:icon_compress:


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm so excited that so many members decided to join!!!
*doing a happy dance*


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 1, 2021)

Darren White said:


> I'm so excited that so many members decided to join!!!
> *doing a happy dance*




Don't get too excited; I have discovered a new poetic form - microcrap - and it's nothing to do with fluff bunny pellets.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 1, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> Don't get too excited; I have discovered a new poetic form - microcrap - and it's nothing to do with fluff bunny pellets.




Phhhhhttt! I mastered that form years ago. Here, hold my beer and I'll show you microcrap...


----------



## Outsider (Apr 2, 2021)

Hey.  I can't recall how to cut an paste the link to a thread in another post.  How to do?


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 2, 2021)

Go to the post you want to link to and *right click* on the #number (found in top righthand corner of post)
Choose 'copy link location' from the drop-down menu.
Go to the thread where you want to post the link and open a dialogue box.
Write your message and hi-light a word or phrase that will become the link.
Click on the globe with chain icon at top of dialogue box and a new window will open.
Paste the link location into the box and click OK
The hi-lighted word will then go blue and become the live link.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 8, 2021)

The first week of this year's NaPo is already over. 
What a blast this is, so many poets have joined, I am overwhelmed 
Keep it up, three more weeks to go!


----------



## PiP (Apr 8, 2021)

Darren White said:


> The first week of this year's NaPo is already over.
> What a blast this is, so many poets have joined, I am overwhelmed
> Keep it up, three more weeks to go!



poets are possessed
with NaPo zest
only three weeks to go
to put on a show


----------



## Darren White (Apr 8, 2021)

That was poem 1 for you, PiP


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 12, 2021)

Darren White said:


> I'm so excited that so many members decided to join!!!
> *doing a happy dance*



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, and day 11 was all-kinds-of-yes!
[video=youtube;fn3KWM1kuAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn3KWM1kuAw[/video]
apologies if this fails...will verify as able...
poets, mahpoets...dance every-which-a-way!
*salut!*

careful, not to drop an m here and again....


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2021)

I have the lego sets and burned the directions...and pulled myself out of a hole.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 22, 2021)

Eight more days. We can do it 
I have a bit of catching up to do, and you?


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2021)

I am doing pretty good, I feel NaPo had really reconnected me with my poetry ... it has been languishing for many months... I have enjoyed reading other poets poetry and wish I had time to comment on all of them, but I spend a lot of time writing now ... I am impressed at the quality of the poems posted, it can be daunting and intimidating....


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 22, 2021)

Question. I notice several people posting a "thread" that contains all the poems they've so far submitted. What is the purpose of that? Is that something all of us should make up? (I made up one for my private records but not for the group records.) I must say, this has been fun and it's been just dreadful! Every day I feel spent, empty, exhausted but there's always something to write about (I tell myself) so I write something more. One minute I feel like this is a great mental workout and the next minute I question why I ever thought I could write poetry in the first place. Just a few more . . . .


----------



## Gumby (Apr 22, 2021)

Me too, Pamelyn.  

The purpose of the index thread (for lack of a better term) helps Darren when he issues the award for completing napo, at the end. He doesn't need to search out poems for each member. It is also just darn easy to go to someone's index and read through their poems, so win/win.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2021)

Mine are in a single thread, but buried so no one finds them.   They are a bit horrendous. :thumbr:


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2021)

Darkkin said:


> Mine are in a single thread, but buried so no one fonds them.   They are a bit horrendous. :thumbr:



WHAAAAAT???? Your poetry is gorgeous... stopit....I am just ONE of your fans.. there is soooo much poetry being posted, and we are all slaving away trying to keep up with our writing demands, one cannot read and give each poem the attention it deserves...but once NaPo ends, I hope to go back and enjoy every poem you post....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 22, 2021)

Double post... sorrrry


----------



## clark (Apr 22, 2021)

Big SECOND to The Fire's post, Darkkin. Your work takes a back seat to no one on these boards. Don't grade value by volume of response, esp. now that 3/4 of poetry members are knocking themselves out with Napo. I haven't been posting too much of anything lately, and part of that slump has been neglecting the work of my fellow poets on WF.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a few pieces that are total spaghetti flinging creations, which as an objective writer I know are not worth the face palm their corny humour extolls.  Vulcan humour poetry, unlike dad jokes will never be an in thing.  Others are surprisingly decent.  And having done NaPoem in the past I can appreciate how busy everyone is.  Between NaPoem and NaNoWrMo, NaPoam is the harder challenge.  I keep the work buried for a reason, it is a quick look up, linear resource I refer back to over the course of various projects.  It saves me from having to flip through hundreds of pages and dozens of files to find the villanelle refrain for Back the Black Sheep and the like.  Much like the minute village of Choice, one does not find the place by chance.  You have to actively look for it.  Like my other workarounds, this is a hack I update every year.

Is the majority of the work less than stellar, objectively speaking yes.  But it is reference draft, more can come out of it.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 23, 2021)

clark said:


> I haven't been posting too much of anything lately, and part of that slump has been neglecting the work of my fellow poets on WF.



Dear Clark... do you need a **HUG*** or a **kick in the butt*** to get out of your slump? I would be happy to do either... or both 
Seriously, I hope you are ok, my friend... love you bunches....


----------



## Darren White (Apr 25, 2021)

For all of you worrying...
NO ONE can or is expected to comment on every poem published during this month. It is impossible. There are only so many hours in a day, 21 active participants, and all of us have a real life to lead too.
So, focus on your own poems, and only when you can, comment on other poems.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2021)

Darren White said:


> For all of you worrying...
> NO ONE can or is expected to comment on every poem published during this month. It is impossible. There are only so many hours in a day, 21 active participants, and all of us have a real life to lead too.
> So, focus on your own poems, and only when you can, comment on other poems.



Dear, wonderful Darren.... I realize we are not "expected" to comment on every poem... that would not be cool... But it bothers me, as a lover of poetry, that I cannot comment on most of them... there are some gorgeous poems posted, and those poems deserve  thoughtful recognition... and contemplation... not a rushed reply like I have been giving... but trust me, I have treasured many of the poems and have been inspired...


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 27, 2021)

We have until 31st of March next year to comment if that's what we choose.  It did bother me at first but I'll make up for it when my life settles down again.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 29, 2021)

This month surprised me; just participating in the challenge has knocked me out of the writing doldrums.  I actually wrote some 34 poems (I'll admit, some weren't exactly winners).  The quality of many (in some cases possibly extemporaneous) poems has been quite inspiring.  Good jobs, everyone.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 29, 2021)

We're going to make it 
Today, tomorrow and that's it!
You are a great bunch of poets, I loved this month, I'm looking forward to it every year.
And next year on our new forum!!!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2021)

I found a wormhole to my destination...of the full thirty.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone who made it to 30 before we move to the new forum tonight!
And remember, you'll have a full week in May to reach the happy 30 if you haven't managed to write 30 poems yet


----------



## Gumby (Apr 30, 2021)

Darren, you've done a fantastic job of Napo this year! Thank you so much for organizing and encouraging us all! You made it look so easy!


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 30, 2021)

I agree that you did a great job with this event, Darren. As Cindy said, you made it look so easy. I was surprised at how smoothly it all went. I've never participated before but figured it could likely be pretty chaotic. But it turned out to be more than worthwhile for some of us. Doldrums are difficult to deal with and an event like this helps many get started again. I know it helped me shake some things I think were holding me back. Thanks for running this for us, Darren.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Apr 30, 2021)

I agree with Pam and Gumby, you did a great job Darren. We all are thankful to you. And the lovely thing is we all enjoyed this journey and for me it worked as enjoyable educational tour . 
My hearty thanks to you. 

Ritu


----------



## Foxee (Apr 30, 2021)

I've enjoyed the month as a reader. Wish I could have kept up with more of the poems but it was nice to have so many to choose from. Hats off to the poets and good job, Darren.


----------



## Darren White (May 5, 2021)

Three more days to finish your last poems 
And then I start counting!
I loved this month. Thank you, all of you!


----------



## Darren White (May 7, 2021)

Today is your last day!
In a few hours, I will start counting. All poems added after that moment will be ignored.
It was a wonderful month, and I wish to thank you all for your participation.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 1, 2022)

Sorry to have been a bother. I just couldn't understand where to post (to protect first rights). I'm still unclear on it. So I've decided I'll not visibly participate this year.  Maybe next year I'll get the forum system figured out. But I _do_ intend to write a poem a day. To start off, this morning I managed to write a fibonacciI like . Now I have only 29 more to go! Best of luck to all of you and I'll try to offer comments as I find the opportunity. Have fun. (I love this kind of challenge.) (I hope I'm posting to the correct place.)


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2022)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Sorry to have been a bother. I just couldn't understand where to post (to protect first rights). I'm still unclear on it. So I've decided I'll not visibly participate this year.  Maybe next year I'll get the forum system figured out. But I _do_ intend to write a poem a day. To start off, this morning I managed to write a fibonacciI like . Now I have only 29 more to go! Best of luck to all of you and I'll try to offer comments as I find the opportunity. Have fun. (I love this kind of challenge.) (I hope I'm posting to the correct place.)


Hi Pamelyn to protect your first rights share your NaPo entries in the Workshop. It is not visible to guests, search engines or new members.


			https://www.writingforums.com/forums/poetry-and-lyrics-workshop.135/


----------



## tonsonenotany (Apr 1, 2022)

@Pamelyn Casto please don’t let the mechanics stop you from (visibly) participating. I was a bit confused as well but my current understanding is that you make one thread per poem in the secure NaPoWriMo workshop and then make an “index” thread in the main (non-secure) form. You can see a bunch of index threads there already. Within that thread you can either edit one post repeatedly and put all the links to the secure forum in there, or create one response per link.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks @PiP and @tonsonenotany, I appreciate your explanations. It's starting to sink in but still sounds too complicated for my brain that seems to be wearing its feeble aspect as it tries to figure it all out. So I'll have to skip visibly participating since I'm still unsure of how to do it and will likely make more mistakes. But I am definitely on a roll for writing and have written eight new poems so far-- a lune, an epitaph, a golden shovel, two free verse poems, a nonet and two fibonaccis. I was inspired this year after giving it a try last year when I made it all the way through. But somehow my understanding of it all just wouldn't click this time. Thank you both for trying to teach me. Good luck to you all! Now I'll get back to writing some more new ones. I'm hoping to outdo myself by writing even more new poems than the one per day for this month.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 12, 2022)

I've managed to build in a two poem cushion and the work is different than my original path, but somehow it works.  A spin ona Dickenson classic and a Fragment Cento set to One Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morrisette, 1995).


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm struggling this year. I've managed to produce something every day so far but NaPo seems to have coincided with a brain shutdown for me.  Still, it is forcing me into making an effort so I suppose that's good.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Apr 13, 2022)

jenthepen said:


> I'm struggling this year. I've managed to produce something every day so far but NaPo seems to have coincided with a brain shutdown for me.  Still, it is forcing me into making an effort so I suppose that's good.


Jen you write great poems. Just keep pushing your mind towards it. Would love to read your poems.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 13, 2022)

Hey, @jenthepen, I suspect your "brain shutdown" is more than that. I'd guess you've taken a leap in taste and expect and demand even more from yourself and your work. You've stuck with the April task and to me, that's the most important part. You've stuck with what you set out to do and as a result, will be fully ready when you feel like you can do yourself proud again. I think events like this are the way the mind pushes us to new levels of creativity. (In the past I've seen a bit of your work and it stands out.) 

I had a huge burst of creativity this year. I didn't join in with the group project (due to my inability to figure out how to do it correctly) but I stuck with it in private. I managed to turn out 34 rough-drafted pieces so far. I decided to go for my personal record and throw worry about how well each piece was written right out the window.  I'm glad I did. I'll continue writing more, all the way to the end of the month. It's fun trying to outdo myself. I figure at least I've captured the ideas I plan to develop later on. Sometimes, if we can just let go  . . .


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 13, 2022)

Thank you both so much for responding to my little 'moan'. You know how to lift a girl's spirits! 
I'm enjoying your poems, ritu, they always leave me with a lot to think about.
Thanks, too, for the reminder of the benefits of this sort of exercise, Pamelyn. Having a stock of raw poems to work on can never be a bad thing.  I'm glad you're having such a creative and productive time. I hope we'll be able to see some of the poems you've been producing when you are ready to share them. And, I just noticed your anthology in your signature - I'll take a look.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 13, 2022)

Juggernaut.  Lollop and the Left Hand at War.  We're at 17 and barring minor proofing, these are final edit level.


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 14, 2022)

You're doing great, Darkkin. Being in advance that way, and having a cushion of ready pieces, helps the creative juices to flow smoothly. Stress and hurry, on the other hand, stifle the creative urge. I will definitely try to get myself into your enviable position asap. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 14, 2022)

jenthepen said:


> You're doing great, Darkkin. Being in advance that way, and having a cushion of ready pieces, helps the creative juices to flow smoothly. Stress and hurry, on the other hand, stifle the creative urge. I will definitely try to get myself into your enviable position asap. Keep up the good work!



I hit one of the prize boxes that gives you that instant of hey-go-mad hyperfocus.  I got Mad Write...(when you get angry or upset about something, you channel that emotion, the energy into one's creative process.)  It's like motivation anxiety on steroids.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 17, 2022)

For an oracle to be an oracle it needs to have the cryptic answers for some really odd questions.  Establishing the veracity of the Toad of Delphi while adding to the backstory of Maggie Miri Lowell and Hermes of Golden East.  

Miri knows what she needs to do to stop the slaughter of the Stormcrest flock at the hands of the Right Hand of the No Man.  Lollop is locked in combat with the Left Hand and the Lambs are screaming.

Twenty-two and rising.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 20, 2022)

10 more days to go!
Circumstances prevent me from writing 30 poems this year, unfortunately. But I'll surely try to write as many as I can before the end of the month.
But I bet you all manage the thirty, and that's just wonderful


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 24, 2022)

I finished...kinda surprised it was that fast.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 30, 2022)

The very last day of this year's NaPoWriMo.
I like to thank every one of you for participating. I'll give you this weekend to finish what you like to finish, and on Monday I will issue the awards.


----------

